# SSD dans un boitier externe: wow!



## nurbo (24 Juin 2011)

Je veux juste partager mon étonnement et mon contentement d'une petite expérience que j'ai mené sur mon iMac.

J'ai en ma possession un superbe iMac 2011 (donc sous garantie), sans l'option SSD. J'ai un SSD depuis 6 mois dans mon Macbook, et je dois dire que ce dernier me manque assez souvent sur l'iMac, surtout quand il se met à ramer au moindre lancement d'application pendant un encodage HD, par exemple. On m'avait prévenu, le SSD, une fois qu'on y a gouté...

Donc hier, j'ai fait un test. J'ai remis le HDD classique dans le macbook, mis le ssd dans un boitier USB qui trainait par là, un petit coup de CarbonCopy et me voilà à booter l'iMac sur le SSD.

"brancher un SSD en USB 2.0? mais quel intérêt, franchement!"

Les débits du SSD sont bridés à 30MB/s à cause de l'USB, c'est bien pourri par rapport à ce que le SSD peut fournir. En effet.
Mais même comme ça, wow, quel changement! Incroyable. Un agrément d'usage monstrueux: plus aucune latence, des applis qui se lancent en une seconde, l'ordi qui ne rame plus du tout lors de grosses sollicitations disque. Comme quoi pour une utilisation normale, c'est bien les temps d'accès qui brident les performances d'un disque...

J'ai toujours le HDD de 1TO dans l'iMac, qui ne me sert dorénavant pour stocker les gros fichiers (films, photos...) et aussi quelques grosses applications dont je me sers plus rarement (jeux...).
Pour le reste, le système et mon répertoire user restent sur le SSD.

Donc c'est décidé, je vais me payer un petit boitier FireWire 800 auto-alimenté, le fixer bien planqué entre le pieds et l'écran, comme ça ni vu ni connu, j'aurai mon SSD dans mon iMac, peut-être bridé en débits (moins qu'en USB toutefois, en FW on doit pouvoir monter à 80MB/s en full duplex), et pourtant bien plus véloce que le disque interne. Et tout ça sans ouvrir mon iMac tout neuf, donc sans toucher à la garantie... 

Si vous avez sous la main le matériel pour tester cette config, que vous rechignez à ouvrir votre iMac ou si vous avez un iMac sans le port Sata supplémentaire, franchement, essayez, vous serez surpris du gain de confort que ça apporte.  (le silence aussi, je n'entends quasiment plus le HDD interne sauf quand j'accède au fichiers de data, mais comme ce sont pour l'essentiel des accés séquentiels ça fait beaucoup moins de "grattements")

Voilà, je ne sais pas si ça peut intéresser quelqu'un, mais je trouve ça tellement surprenant... fallait que j'en parle


----------



## Marcmaniac (24 Juin 2011)

Et tu pourrais me fournir les détails du matériel que tu vas t'acheter (boîtier, SSD) 
Merci car ça m'intéresse grave grave sur un imac i7 2,8Ghz 2010


----------



## nurbo (24 Juin 2011)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> Et tu pourrais me fournir les détails du matériel que tu vas t'acheter (boîtier, SSD)
> Merci car ça m'intéresse grave grave sur un imac i7 2,8Ghz 2010



Le SSD je l'ai déjà, c'est un OCZ Vertex2 120GB. La vitesse de la dernière génération de SSD n'est pas nécessaire dans ce cas précis, puisque bridée par la FW; on peut donc prendre un SSD de la génération précédente sans soucis.

Le boitier FW, j'ai pris un IcyBox 226StUE2 que je recevrai la semaine prochaine.

J'essaierai de faire des mesures de vitesse HDD vs SSD une fois ce boitier reçu.


----------



## lsnr (24 Juin 2011)

Ca a l'air plutôt pas mal, et bien moins dangereux que d'ouvrir son iMac!
Si par mégarde je débranche le DDE par contre, c'est tout le système d'exploitation qui s'écroule?


----------



## nurbo (24 Juin 2011)

lsnr a dit:


> Ca a l'air plutôt pas mal, et bien moins dangereux que d'ouvrir son iMac!
> Si par mégarde je débranche le DDE par contre, c'est tout le système d'exploitation qui s'écroule?



Forcément, oui. Mais sur un iMac, les prises étant bien cachées derrière, en planquant le disque collé contre le haut du pied, caché entre l'écran et celui-ci, je pense que je n'aurai pas de soucis. Après chacun voit... je n'ai pas encore le recul suffisant pour dire d'y aller les yeux fermés, une soirée d'utilisation n'écartant pas totalement le risque d'effet placebo. Je ferai donc des mesures et des benchs plus précis une fois le boitier FW800 en place.

Moi j'attendais les boitiers TB pour faire cette manip', mais vu comme ça prend du retard et que les prix s'annoncent très, très salés, je me replie sur le FW. Au moins, le boitier n'est pas trop cher et en plus c'est réversible, le boitier pouvant être réutilisé après en cas de remors (il est USB, FW400 et FW800 à la fois). J'avais déjà le SSD aussi...


----------



## Ben62 (25 Juin 2011)

J'ai le même iMac que toi et j'aimerai bien aussi me mettre au ssd, est ce que tu as senti une différence si importante ? Parce que bon l'usb 2 bride vachement le débit du ssd.


----------



## nurbo (26 Juin 2011)

Ben62 a dit:


> J'ai le même iMac que toi et j'aimerai bien aussi me mettre au ssd, est ce que tu as senti une différence si importante ? Parce que bon l'usb 2 bride vachement le débit du ssd.



Avant de dire des bêtises, j'attends mon boitier FW800 et je fais une batterie de tests chrono à la main pour confirmer. A suivre dans quelques jours 
J'ai pour l'instant juste mesuré un temps de boot (en partant du menu "alt" au démarrage) de 20s en HDD interne comme en SSD sur USB, malgré le débit largement inférieur. J'ai juste un ressenti assez positif, avec iphoto qui se lance en 2 secondes, openoffice en 5 secondes, itunes en 3 secondes, ... 
Je ferai un VRAI comparatif HDD en sata/SSD en FW800 d'ici quelque jours.


----------



## Crøss (26 Juin 2011)

Plop,

Comme support pour le boitier, il y a ça : http://www.twelvesouth.com/products/backpack/ qui peut-être intéressant avec la partié euro / dollar mais je n'ai pas réussi à trouver le coût des frais d'envoi. De ce fait, je te propose ça : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TW851ZM/A


----------



## Mac3160 (26 Juin 2011)

bonjour

pour avoir une idée du montant des frais d'envoi faut faire une simulation. Faut cocher puis décocher la case "Use a different shipping address." . Pour la France il semble que commander directement chez Apple soit moins cher.

PRIX


----------



## nurbo (26 Juin 2011)

Oulà, moi je pensais plutôt à quelque chose comme du velcro adhésif, contre le pieds, mais du côté caché vers l'avant. En totu cas quelque chose de bien plus discret et bien moins cher (système-D, quoi)

De toute façon, je ne m'attaquerai à cet aspect qu'une fois que la pertinence de ce montage aura été 100% confirmée par la pratique pendant au moins quelques jours.

Jusqu'ici, mon iMac tourne sur son dique USB depuis 3 jours, sans soucis de mise en veille ni de démarrage, donc une stabilité plutôt rassurante (surtout que le FW ne peut être que mieux de ce côté là). Le HDD interne se met même en veille la plupart du temps, ce qui rend alors l'iMAC TOTALEMENT silencieux.


----------



## yipikayai (28 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, je serais aussi intéressé par le résultat avec le Fw. Possédant un Imac de 2007 ( un core duo )j'aimerais lui redonner une nouvelle jeunesse ( j'ai préféré réinvestir dans un MBP 15 i7 2Gh ). Pour le montage c'est facile ou un chouilla plus compliqué. Pour réinstallé son système , un restaur de time machine fonctionne ou faut il utiliser autre, ( ex carbone copy, je ne connait ce logiciel que de noms ) . Je t'en remercie d'avance


----------



## nurbo (30 Juin 2011)

Ayé, j'ai enfin reçu mon boitier FW ce matin. Montage ce soir et tests dans la foulée. Le cable fait environ 30cm, ça sera nickel, rien ne sera visible de devant et ça restera très discret de derrière. (en plus mon bureau est contre un mur, donc ça sera impeccable).

Au passage ce boitier IcyBox a l'air très bien, fourni avec toute la connectique USB2/FW400/FW800, et même une housse de transport! Que demande le peuple... 
Reste à confirmer sur les débits qu'on peut bien atteindre les 80MB/s espérés, ou s'en approcher le plus possible...


----------



## nurbo (30 Juin 2011)

Voilà, j'ai monté le boîtier FW800 et fait quelques tests.

D'abord, copie d'un fichier de 4GO entre le HDD interne et le SSD:

HDD -> SSD: 64MO/s (stable)
SSD -> HDD: 74MO/s (stable)
SSD -> SSD: 34MO/s (stable)
HDD -> HDD: 45MO/s (en moyenne, car vitesse oscillant au grès des temps d'accès du disque)

Cela met en évidence un réel bridage du débit sur les gros fichiers par le FireWire.

Mais ce n'est pas cet aspect le plus intéressant dans un disque système en SSD, mais bien les temps d'accès quasi-nuls sur les multiples petites opérations de lecture écriture.

Ensuite, j'ai donc fait un test de démarrage suivi de quelques lancements d'application pour comparer, dans le même ordre, le SSD étant cloné du HDD avec carbon copy cloner (même configuration logicielle entre les deux disques, donc).
Pour ne pas fausser le résultat du temps de démarrage, je suis parti du menu de choix de disque de démarrage (touche "alt" appuyé lors de l'allumage du mac) et j'ai déclenché le chrono à l'appui sur "entree". 

Démarrage:
HDD: 22s (SSD débranché)
SSD: 24s (le SSD perd, de peu, mais il perd).

Lancement OpenOffice:
HDD: 6,5s
SSD: 3s

iPhoto:
HDD: 7s
SSD: 2s

Environnement de dev. Eclipse:
HDD: 17s
SSD: 9s

Mail:
HDD: 3s
SSD: <1s (quasi instantané, l'icone n'a même pas le temps de finir son premier rebond)

GnuCash:
HDD: 15s
SSD: 9s

iTunes:
HDD: 7,5s
SSD: 2s

Conclusion:
A part au démarrage (qui met environ 2s de plus sur le SSD en FW800) toutes les opération de mon utilisation courante sont environ 2 à 4 fois plus rapides. De plus, je n'entend quasiment plus jamais les "grattements" du HDD, et l'iMac donne globalement un sentiment de fluidité très, très agréable. Lancer certaines application en 1 ou 2 secondes est un confort indéniable.
Un SSD connecté directement en Sata (donc, d'origine ou en démontant l'écran pour l'installer) serait certainement plus performant encore, en particulier pour les taux de transferts. D'aucun diront que je ne suis pas allé jusqu'au bout en le limitant à une connexion en FW, que ses performances sont ainsi gâchées. 
Mais je rappelle qu'au vu des potentiels soucis d'écrans des iMacs, je tiens à garder ma garantie totalement valide. Le démonter pour brancher le SSD ne me fait absolument pas peur, je suis du genre à démonter totalement mes portables pour les dépoussiérer par exemple. Je le ferai d'ailleurs sans aucun doute une fois mon applecare périmée.

A chacun de voir en fonction de son budget. Pour quelqu'un qui comme moi dispose déjà d'un SSD, l'opération est évidente. Pour les autres, à eux de voir.

En tout cas, moi, je suis très content 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h05 ----------

La même chose en plus lisible:


----------



## Jahja (30 Juin 2011)

Intéressant, j'essayerai un jour moi aussi


----------



## patabule (1 Juillet 2011)

excellent Nurbo !!!!

Super CR !!!


----------



## Claude B. (2 Juillet 2011)

Excellente idée.
As-tu déposé un brevet?  vite, vite ça presse.


----------



## jaguymac (7 Juillet 2011)

Alors toujours satisfait après une semaine. C'est plus réactif que le disque dur interne en usage courant ?


----------



## nurbo (16 Juillet 2011)

Après deux semaines, je suis toujours satisfait de mon "bricolage".

Aucun dysfonctionnement, l'iMac supporte totalement la mise en veille, aucune déconnexion du disque, tout roule.
Je n'ai plus rencontré ces moments où le mac freeze quelques secondes lors de grosses compilations sous eclipse, tout est fluide. 

Le seul truc c'est parfois le disque dur qui se remet en marche lors d'un "save as...", mais c'est rare et si je désactive la mise en veille des disques plus de soucis. J'imagine que le même soucis existe si le SSD est monté en interne de toute manière, mais je préfère le silence absolu que la mise en veille du disque interne procure. Ce soupir de soulagement que je pousse quand le HDD s'éteint... 

Je n'ai pas encore pris la peine de fixer le disque sur le pied de l'iMac, il est juste posé derrière entre le mac et le mur. 

Donc je persiste et je signe, c'est franchement une modif à faire en attendant les disque externes en TB ou de pouvoir ouvrir son imac après la garantie. Et sur les "anciens" sans emplacement SSD, ça vaut le coup. C'est moins bien qu'un SSD interne, mais bien mieux que le HDD !


----------



## Killmore (17 Juillet 2011)

J'adore l'idée  
Je me laisserai surement tenté


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Juillet 2011)

Et avec thunderbolt: WOW!!!


----------



## moebius80 (17 Juillet 2011)

Je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai l'impression qu'on est pas prêt de voir un disque SSD avec thunderbolt à un pris raisonnable...


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Juillet 2011)

moebius80 a dit:


> Je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai l'impression qu'on est pas prêt de voir un disque SSD avec thunderbolt à un pris raisonnable...



Et WOW pour le prix!


----------



## nurbo (18 Juillet 2011)

moebius80 a dit:


> Je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai l'impression qu'on est pas prêt de voir un disque SSD avec thunderbolt à un pris raisonnable...



... c'est un peu ce qui m'a poussé à le faire en FW800  

D'ici à ce que les prix en TB soient abordables, je serai sans doute hors garantie donc autant ouvrir la bête pour lui greffer l'organe directement en interne...


----------



## chacha95 (18 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,

cool ton bricolage  Ca me tente bien moi! (D'autant plus que mon DD interne, celui de mon iMac, gratte pas mal) Juste, deux p'tites questions :
- peux on effacer définitivement mac os du disque dur interne ? (pas de switch au lancement de l'iMac)
- lorsque l'on démarre l'iMac sur le SSD, si on ne sollicite pas le DD interne, est-ce que l'on entends de temps en temps ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h14 ----------

Bon, ça y ait, j'ai commander le fameux boîtier comme le tiens ainsi qu'un SSD Vertex 2 120 Go.

Je vais être paré pour la sortie de Mac OS X Lion


----------



## lsnr (1 Août 2011)

Après tous ces tests je pense me laisser tenter également.

Mais en tant que pur novice en la matière, je me pose une question:

Mettons que l'on ait l'OS et toutes les Apps sur le SSD externe, et tous les documents sur le HDD interne: Le disque externe se remet en marche a chaque fois que l'on utilise un document?
Si l'on bosse sur un document ou que l'on regarde un film sur le HDD, il tourne donc en continu?

Faut-il alors transférer systématiquement sur le SSD les document que l'on compte utiliser?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## -Patryk- (2 Août 2011)

Super ce CR ! 
Je me pose la même question quant à mon futur iMac, j'envisage aussi potentiellement de mettre un SSD en FW800 pour l'OS et les applications comme je ne veux pas ouvrir l'ordi...

Les autres, dites-nous si chez vous ça va aussi plus vite.


----------



## chacha95 (2 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,

j'ai fait le pas il y a moins de deux semaines, avec un boîtier Icybox et un Vertex 2 120 Go...

La différence est bien visible. Le démarrage est un peu plus rapide et les applications se lancent instantanément, contrairement à mon disque dur interne où il fallait patienter une multitude de rebonds...

J'ai stocker uniquement Mac OS X Lion et les applications dessus. Tout le reste est dans le disque dur interne. 
Je crois que le grand changement est la réactivité du système... (la bande passante elle, sera bridée en FireWire, donc sera moindre qu'avec le disque dur interne, mais ça n'a pas d'importance du fait que les données seront stockées en interne)

Donc je suis conquis.  Et je gagne de la bande-passante pour mes rushes et mes raws, car ils sont stockés cette fois en interne : ils ne sont plus bridés par la connectique firewire. (tout en jouissant de mes 1 teras d'espace libre!)


----------



## Jo6466 (2 Août 2011)

oupss .. à effacer


----------



## jaguymac (13 Août 2011)

Moi aussi j'ai sauté le pas. J'ai branché mon boitier en FW800 ( le boitier est un SafeDisk Mini II ) et le SSD est un Crucial C300. La réactivité est excellente ; j'ai un Macbook Pro qui à un SSD Crucial en interne et je ne sens aucune différence.
J'ai fait des tests de transferts entre le SSD et DD interne et DD vers SSD. Moniteur d'activité m'indique un taux moyen de 85 Mo/s avec des pointes à 95 Mo/s. En plus le boitier est posé sur une petite étagère alu derrière le pied de l'imac donc c'est totalement invisible de face ( voir photos ).


----------



## chacha95 (14 Août 2011)

jaguymac a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai sauté le pas. J'ai branché mon boitier en FW800 ( le boitier est un SafeDisk Mini II ) et le SSD est un Crucial C300. La réactivité est excellente ; j'ai un Macbook Pro qui à un SSD Crucial en interne et je ne sens aucune différence.
> J'ai fait des tests de transferts entre le SSD et DD interne et DD vers SSD. Moniteur d'activité m'indique un taux moyen de 85 Mo/s avec des pointes à 95 Mo/s. En plus le boitier est posé sur une petite étagère alu derrière le pied de l'imac donc c'est totalement invisible de face ( voir photos ).


Sympa le support en alu


----------



## ADidier (14 Août 2011)

jaguymac a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai sauté le pas. J'ai branché mon boitier en FW800 ( le boitier est un SafeDisk Mini II ) et le SSD est un Crucial C300. La réactivité est excellente ; j'ai un Macbook Pro qui à un SSD Crucial en interne et je ne sens aucune différence.
> J'ai fait des tests de transferts entre le SSD et DD interne et DD vers SSD. Moniteur d'activité m'indique un taux moyen de 85 Mo/s avec des pointes à 95 Mo/s. En plus le boitier est posé sur une petite étagère alu derrière le pied de l'imac donc c'est totalement invisible de face ( voir photos ).



Super comme principe, moi aussi je regarde cette solution en attendant les boitiers TB. 

Je lancer des questions en vrac, y répondra qui veut, merci d'avance :

- Concernant les débit (85/95 Mo/s) qu'est ce que ça peut donner par rapport à un disque dur classique en externe ?
- Sinon au niveau de l'utilisation comment sont répartis les données - système sur SSD et données en interne ?
- Les photos et vidéo sont sur le SSD ou sur le disque interne ?
- Sinon au niveau ressenti est ce que l'on ressent un effet "booster" du Mac en générale ?
- Si on branche d'autre disque externe en firewire comment évolue les débits ?
- Pas de problème de mise ne veille ou de connexion ?

Quand au support est ce que l'on peut en savoir un peu plus ?


----------



## magicman (23 Août 2011)

haaa enfin un post bien détaillé ! qui explique tout clairement, sans avoir tout et son contraire !

je suis en grand questionnement pour me prendre un iMac 27" i7 3.4GHz et l'option du SSD me faisait à la fois envie et froid dans le dos (600) !

j'ai trouvé sur le net comment remplacer son DD ou comment intervertir son super Drive. Que de belles manips qui ne me tentent pas trop avec un éventuel apple care au cul 
j'avais trouvé un post similaire sur un autre forum, mais le posteur c'était fait descendre en même pas trois mouvements par d'autres excités qui n'arrêtaient pas de lui dire que c'était nul de mettre un DD SSD sur un firewire et patati et patata :mouais:

Au moins ici on a les infos, des croisements avec d'autres avis et je posterais bientôt le mien 

Si d'autres personnes ont des infos là dessus, merci de faire tourner 

je vais me refaire un petit peu de lecture


----------



## ADidier (24 Août 2011)

magicman a dit:


> haaa enfin un post bien détaillé ! qui explique tout clairement, sans avoir tout et son contraire !
> 
> je suis en grand questionnement pour me prendre un iMac 27" i7 3.4GHz et l'option du SSD me faisait à la fois envie et froid dans le dos (600) !
> 
> ...



Je crois que je vais aussi faire la manip, le SSD est en route plus qu'a choisir le boitier en firewire. Pour info le SSD est un Vertex Plus de 60 Go à 59,90. Pas le meilleur mais je pense quand firewire ça doit le faire


----------



## jaguymac (24 Août 2011)

ADidier a dit:


> Super comme principe, moi aussi je regarde cette solution en attendant les boitiers TB.
> 
> Je lancer des questions en vrac, y répondra qui veut, merci d'avance :
> 
> ...



-Avec un disque dur en externe branché en firewire j'avais un débit moyen de 60 mo/s.
-J'ai tout mis sur mon SSD sauf les vidéos qui sont sur le DD interne.
-L'effet boost se fait sentir au lancement des applications et ouverture de fenêtre. Itunes s'ouvre tout de suite. Un exemple concluant s'est " Delicious library " qui s'ouvre immédiatement alors qu'avant il fallait bien une dizaine de secondes .Le gros avantage s'est le silence totale, plus de disque dur qui gratte.
-J'ai pas testé avec un autre DD branché en série.
-Aucun problème de veille ou de connexion.
-Le support c'est la tablette BackPack de Twelve South acheté chez Macway pour 25 euros.


----------



## ADidier (25 Août 2011)

jaguymac a dit:


> -Avec un disque dur en externe branché en firewire j'avais un débit moyen de 60 mo/s.
> -J'ai tout mis sur mon SSD sauf les vidéos qui sont sur le DD interne.
> -L'effet boost se fait sentir au lancement des applications et ouverture de fenêtre. Itunes s'ouvre tout de suite. Un exemple concluant s'est " Delicious library " qui s'ouvre immédiatement alors qu'avant il fallait bien une dizaine de secondes .Le gros avantage s'est le silence totale, plus de disque dur qui gratte.
> -J'ai pas testé avec un autre DD branché en série.
> ...



@jaguymac: Encore des questions qui me passent par la tête:
- comment tu détermine le débit moyen, un logiciel en particulier ? cela me permettrait de comparer avec mon disque interne et mon disque externe de 2 To firewire 800.
- En attendant de choisir le boitier firewire qu'est ce que ça peut donner sur un dock en USB2.
- Mon disque externe se met en veille automatiquement, ne risque t'on pas d'avoir un problème ? et si le disque externe vient physiquement à ce déconnecter quels sont les risques ?
- Pourquoi avoir choisit ce boitier en particulier ?
Merci pour les réponses.


----------



## ADidier (25 Août 2011)

ADidier a dit:


> @jaguymac: Encore des questions qui me passent par la tête:
> - comment tu détermine le débit moyen, un logiciel en particulier ? cela me permettrait de comparer avec mon disque interne et mon disque externe de 2 To firewire 800.
> - En attendant de choisir le boitier firewire qu'est ce que ça peut donner sur un dock en USB2.
> - Mon disque externe se met en veille automatiquement, ne risque t'on pas d'avoir un problème ? et si le disque externe vient physiquement à ce déconnecter quels sont les risques ?
> ...



Je n'avais pas fait attention à regarder les débits dans le moniteur d'activité.

Je viens de faire un test comme base de comparaison avec mon prochain SSD, j'ai transféré ma bibliothèque iPhoto (90 Go).

HD Firewire 800 (WD Raid 1 - 2TO) -> HD interne: débit fluctuant entre 35 Mo et 68 Mo.

HD interne -> HD Firewire 800: débit fluctuant entre 30 Mo et 60 Mo.


----------



## rackis (26 Août 2011)

Post très intéressant. Savez vous s'il existe actuellement le même genre de solution en thunderbolt?


----------



## magicman (26 Août 2011)

rackis a dit:


> Post très intéressant. Savez vous s'il existe actuellement le même genre de solution en thunderbolt?



les solutions TB vont arriver. aujourd'hui les quelques boitiers externe en TB coutent la peau des fesses !!!!! puis ce ne sont pas des petits boitiers pour un DD en externes. c'est plutôt des racks pour monter du RAID. (d'après mes recherches  )

Pour ma part, j'ai un petit soucis avec l'a poil store  ma CB bloque  je vais devoir trouver une solution !!!

j'ai opté pour le boitier ext : http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B003F0Q83A/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A1X6FK5RDHNB96
et pour le DD : http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B003NE5JCO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=A1X6FK5RDHNB96

au moins je suis les pas de nurbo. D'ailleurs toujours aucun soucis de ton côté ? mon modèle DD et boitier est identique à ton montage si je ne me trompe pas 

merci pour ton retour


----------



## chacha95 (26 Août 2011)

magicman a dit:


> les solutions TB vont arriver. aujourd'hui les quelques boitiers externe en TB coutent la peau des fesses !!!!! puis ce ne sont pas des petits boitiers pour un DD en externes. c'est plutôt des racks pour monter du RAID. (d'après mes recherches  )
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai un petit soucis avec l'a poil store  ma CB bloque  je vais devoir trouver une solution !!!
> 
> ...


Si ca t'intéresse, j'ai choisi le même équipement que nurbo pour mon iMac. Ca marche du tonnerre :love:


----------



## ADidier (26 Août 2011)

ADidier a dit:


> Je n'avais pas fait attention à regarder les débits dans le moniteur d'activité.
> 
> Je viens de faire un test comme base de comparaison avec mon prochain SSD, j'ai transféré ma bibliothèque iPhoto (90 Go).
> 
> ...



Je viens de recevoir mes SSD. En attendant de choisir le boitier j'hésite entres les boitiers Macway :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/16...e-mini-sata-vers-usb-20-firewire-400-800.html
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/15...edisk-mini-ii-sata-vers-usb-20esatafw800.html

et le boitier amazon de chacha95.

J'ai trouvé aussi ceci:
http://www.amazon.fr/Icy-Box-IB-RD2...wire/dp/B004BUDXEA/ref=pd_sim_sbs_computers_1

Au passage qu'est ce qu'on peut attendre d'un boitier RAID 0 avec mes 2 SSD en FireWire 800 ?

Pour patienter je fais quelques test de débit sur un dock USB2:

SSD USB2 -> HD interne: débit fluctuant entre 28 Mo et 33 Mo, avec qq chutes à 12 Mo.

HD interne -> SSD USB2: débit fluctuant entre 23 Mo et 28 Mo.


----------



## ADidier (27 Août 2011)

Je continu dans mes tests avec un SSD en USB2.
Je viens d'installer "Lion" dessus.
La réactivité est excellente dans l'ensemble.
Je suis quand même très impressionné des performances avec une pauvre connexion USB2.

Petit test de xBench sur le SSD et après sur le Disque interne du Mac.


----------



## rackis (27 Août 2011)

A propos, quelqu'un sait s'il y a des retours sur le Pegasus R4 comme disque principal? Parce que je me dis qu'un imac entrée de gamme + le pegasus en raid 0 cela revient sensiblement au même prix que l'imac ssd. Mais quid des performances?


----------



## chacha95 (27 Août 2011)

rackis a dit:


> A propos, quelqu'un sait s'il y a des retours sur le Pegasus R4 comme disque principal? Parce que je me dis qu'un imac entrée de gamme + le pegasus en raid 0 cela revient sensiblement au même prix que l'imac ssd. Mais quid des performances?


Le Pegasus 4xT To en DD principal ? Quel intérêt ? Tu sais, la seule chose qui compte, sur un disque dur système, ce n'est pas la bande passante mais la réactivité. Or, un RAID 0 n'aura jamais la réactivité d'un SSD, ni même la réactivité d'un seul disque dur mécanique... (le RAID crée de la latence)


----------



## magicman (31 Août 2011)

ça y est !!!! j'ai tout reçu aujourd'hui  (imac 27 I7 à 3,4, boitier et DD ssd 128Go)

Alors le DD interne de 1To souffle un peu mais ça reste acceptable. niveau chaleur c'est que ça chauffe pas mal 

pour le DD ext ça change vraiment le système. c'est vraiment très très rapide !!! je n'ai pas fait de test complet mais en tout cas je ne suis pas décu de mon investissement !!!

il ne me reste plus qu'à prendre les dimensions  de la tablette qu'on pose derrière et je mettrais un coup de dremel dans une plaque d'alu 

Merci encore pour vos conseils 

edit.

une petite question en passant. je suis passé par Carbone copy cloner pour faire un double de mon disque, quel soft avez pris ?
une seconde question en passant. j'ai reçu mon imac reconditionné qui est sous lion et je ne crois pas avoir de CD alors je demande quoi faire si mon SSD plante car je vais bientôt finir par faire un format du DD interne !! 

je veux bien vos avis sur ce point


----------



## Jean-marie B (31 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai également fait la manip du ssd en externe.
Mais j'ai acheté un dockstation 3,5 " et 2,5 " en usb2, FW400, FW800 et Esata.
Je l'ai connecté sur mon Imac en FW800 et j'ai placé un SSD de 160 GB.

Je suis assez satisfait de ce système d'autant plus que je passe de SL à Lion en quelques secondes en changeant de DD ou de SSD.

jm


----------



## nurbo (1 Septembre 2011)

Salut tout le monde!

Je repasse sur ce post, juste pour vous dire que depuis le temps que je suis sur ce système, j'ai upgradé vers Lion, et depuis tout ce temps je n'ai eu AUCUN problème. C'est Très stable, aucun plantage, aucun problème de sortie de veille.

Content de faire des émules satisfaits 

C'est sur que si les boitiers TB étaient abordables, ça vaudrait plus le coup, mais là je pense qu'on tient LE rapport qualité/prix intelligent.


----------



## chacha95 (1 Septembre 2011)

nurbo a dit:


> Salut tout le monde!
> 
> Je repasse sur ce post, juste pour vous dire que depuis le temps que je suis sur ce système, j'ai upgradé vers Lion, et depuis tout ce temps je n'ai eu AUCUN problème. C'est Très stable, aucun plantage, aucun problème de sortie de veille.
> 
> ...


Je valide  

j'ai exactement la même configuration que toi (Vertex2 120 Go + boîtier Icybox avec un iMac) et ça marche du tonnerre !


----------



## laf (2 Septembre 2011)

Il y a quand même un inconvéniant de taille, c'est la monopolisation du seul port FW de la machine. Et perso, il me sert beaucoup.


----------



## chacha95 (2 Septembre 2011)

laf a dit:


> Il y a quand même un inconvéniant de taille, c'est la monopolisation du seul port FW de la machine. Et perso, il me sert beaucoup.


Tu sais, ça se chaîne les périphériques en FireWire...

Tu sais quoi, j'ai trois périphériques fonctionnant en FireWire800, branchés uniquement sur mon seul port FW de mon mac.

Ma config en FireWire800 :
iMac->DD WD 1 To->DDWD 2 To->SSD Vertex2.


----------



## laf (2 Septembre 2011)

Je ne l'ignore pas, merci. 
Dans la théorie et de la manière dont tu le fais, je ne doute pas que cela ne soit pas un pb.
En pratique, dans mon cas, et je peux ne pas etre le seul que ça dérange, je ne laisse pas en permanence mes DD et autres périphériques branchés. Or, ils sont tous en FW800 et le boitier en lien du début de la discussion n'en a qu'un seul. Mon camescope n'en a qu'un seul aussi.

Donc, bien sur, c'est faisable, mais avec l'OS sur le SSD externe, ça peut ne pas etre super pratique, je trouve.


----------



## ADidier (3 Septembre 2011)

En attendant mon boitier firewire 800, j'utilise mon SSD en USB 2.
C'est pas le top mais la fluidité est améliorée par rapport au disque dur interne.
J'ai cloner mon disque dur vers le SSD (sans les données "lourdes": photos, vidéos, musiques, documents).
Après j'ai utilisé la technique suivante pour faire pointer mon dossier utilisateur vers le disque interne. http://www.macg.co/news/voir/199182...r-utilisateur-de-mac-os-x-sur-un-autre-disque
La question que je me pose est comment paramètrez-vous la sauvegarde TimeMachine avec des données sur plusieurs disques ?
En cas de plantage comment se passe la restauration?


----------



## magicman (4 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

j'ai une petite question qui concerne les utilisateurs d'imac avec notre fameux montage SSD externe. j'ai eu apple au téléphone dernièrement (ils prennent des nouvelles de moi ) et n'ayant pas de disque d'install pour lion (installé d'origine) je lui demande la procédure à suivre. Il m'explique qu'il y a une partition caché dans le disque plateau de 1 To sur laquelle il y a un recovery de lion. Mais savez vous si votre copy via CCC à également copiée cette partition cachée :mouais: autre petite question. quelqu'un dans cette situation a t'il formaté son disque de 1 To et si oui, perd t'on cette partition !:mouais:
Pleins de questions sans réponse mais avant de me lancer sur un nouveaux post, je passe par ici, on sait jamais, peut être que certains ont déjà eu le soucis et on trouvé une solution 

merci pour vos idées et vos lanternes 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h18 ----------




ADidier a dit:


> La question que je me pose est comment paramètrez-vous la sauvegarde TimeMachine avec des données sur plusieurs disques ?
> En cas de plantage comment se passe la restauration?



tout dépends ce que tu sauvegardes dans ta time. après il suffit dans les options de TM de choisir ce que tu ne veux pas sauver. tu as peur que lui ne fasse pas la redirection ? avec ton astuce, je pense qu'il n'y verra que du feu


----------



## icali (6 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'essayer cette fabuleuse manipulation sur mon imac 21.5'' 2011. Cela fonctionne sans aucun problème. Le système est vraiment beaucoup plus réactif.

Néanmoins j'ai un petit souci :

Comme je ne souhaite pas utiliser le disque dur interne de mon imac tout le temps je l'éjecte. Du coup mon imac devient totalement silencieux (plus aucune vibration notamment). Mais voilà. Au bout de quelques minutes (je dirais moins de 5) le disque dur interne se "réactive" tout seul : il n'est pas monté mais je l'entend qu'il tourne. Pour qu'il s'arête je dois le monter plus l'éjecter à nouveau.

Avez-vous une solution pour que le disque dur interne de l'imac reste dans l'état éjecté tout le temps ?

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.


----------



## polhochon (7 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
juste pour vous informer qu'en ce moment il y-a des promos sur les SSD chez ldlc.com sur les Samsung, et également chez MacWay sur les vertex serie 2.

Je crois que je vais craquer aussi


----------



## magicman (9 Septembre 2011)

icali a dit:


> Comme je ne souhaite pas utiliser le disque dur interne de mon imac tout le temps je l'éjecte. Du coup mon imac devient totalement silencieux (plus aucune vibration notamment). Mais voilà. Au bout de quelques minutes (je dirais moins de 5) le disque dur interne se "réactive" tout seul : il n'est pas monté mais je l'entend qu'il tourne. Pour qu'il s'arête je dois le monter plus l'éjecter à nouveau.
> 
> Avez-vous une solution pour que le disque dur interne de l'imac reste dans l'état éjecté tout le temps ?.



haaa j'ai la solution !!!! ça fait un bon moment que cherche et j'ai fini par la fabriquer en applescript !!!
tu peux retrouver le sujet ici : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/arreter-le-disque-interne-dun-imac-829632.html
sinon tu peux récupérer l'action script direct :

```
do shell script "diskutil eject /dev/disk0s2" -- éjection du disk
quit
```

perso je me suis fait 2 fichiers app. un pour eject disk et l'autre pour mount disk ! le eject se lance au démarrage, ensuite j'ai toujours à dispo avec des raccourcis clavier le mount puis l'eject au besoin 

ps dans le code /dev/disk0s2    , 0s2 est lié au disque que je veux éjecter ! si tu veux connaitre le tien, sélectionne ton disque dans l'utilitaire disque, puis bouton info bleu juste au dessus et tu trouveras ton bonheur

enjoy ! !


----------



## Keikoku (16 Septembre 2011)

Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris le fonctionnement :/ en gros on achète un disque dur SSD externe, et on le branche simplement en usb ensuite de quoi on installe l'os sur le disque en question?

Du coup, c'est possible d'installer une partition bootcamp sur un disque ssd externe?

Combien coute le disque ssd que tu as acheté?

Est-ce que ce disque peut finalement être utilisé comme disque dur interne si on décide d'ouvrir l'écran?

En gros, quel modèle as-tu pris pour le disque dur?

Merci d'avance!

PS: J'ai un imac de 2007: il est compatible avec ce genre de matos?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Louney (20 Septembre 2011)

J'ai commandé mon imac 21'5 et je vais bientôt effectuer la manip. Plus qu'à acheter le SSD et le boitier IcyBox pour la connexion en FW 800.

J'hésite à prendre un Crucial M4 64 Go ou à investir dans un 128Go... Je ne sais pas si la différence de taille justifie le prix. 

Je pense installer Lion et quelques apps sur le SSD, le reste sur le HDD de 500Go. 

@Keikoku : 

Tu achètes un SSD 2,5", et tu le mets dans un boitier externe, branché en Firewire 800 (mieux que l'USB 2). Ensuite tu installes Lion dessus et tu boot à partir de ce disque. Pour bootcamp, je ne sais pas.

Un SSD premier prix coûte environ 100 Euros pour 64Go. Tu pourras bien sûr le transférer à l'intérieur de ta machine si tu décides de l'ouvrir (par contre il te faudra un cable spécial pour le connecter à la carte mère je crois). Aucune idée sur la compatibilité de ton iMac 2007, je dirais que oui, mais je laisse les plus expérimentés te répondre.


----------



## adrien95 (20 Septembre 2011)

les dernier sata 3 serviront a rien sur ta machine prendre  un en sata 2


----------



## laf (20 Septembre 2011)

magicman a dit:


> haaa j'ai la solution !!!! ça fait un bon moment que cherche et j'ai fini par la fabriquer en applescript !!!
> tu peux retrouver le sujet ici : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/arreter-le-disque-interne-dun-imac-829632.html
> sinon tu peux récupérer l'action script direct :
> 
> ...



Merci pour tes infos, je souhaiterais faire une manip similaire. L'ennui, c'est que je débute en scrip. Alors, j'ai potassé un peu (merci google) mais ce que je ne comprends pas c'est qu'une fois lancé, le script "eject disk" ne s'arrête jamais : impossible de fermer la fenêtre ni de quitter "éditeur de script", ni même d'éteindre l'ordi...
Peux-tu m'en dire plus?

Merci.


----------



## Keikoku (21 Septembre 2011)

adrien95 a dit:


> les dernier sata 3 serviront a rien sur ta machine prendre  un en sata 2



Okay, et c'est possible de foutre une partition bootcamp complète sur le SSD externe (genre avoir un windows sur le disque externe pour faire péter les jeux?)

Gracie mille


----------



## Louney (22 Septembre 2011)

Non, impossible d'installer Bootcamp sur un disque externe...


----------



## adrien95 (22 Septembre 2011)

non impossible pour bootcamp en externe


----------



## julienmarie (4 Novembre 2011)

Hummm je me posais une question...
Pensez-vous que les débits sont supérieur avec une carte SD? Sachant qu'il y'a de très bonne carte SD maintenant et que le lecteur de l'iMac est branché en Sata...

Déjà, est-ce possible de booter sur une carte SDHC?


----------



## rém (4 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

heureux d'avoir trouvé ce fil de discussion qui m'intéresse au plus haut point.

Ma situation : changement d'un mac mini 2007 (dans lequel j'avais mis un SSD Crucial M4 128Go), par le nouveau mac mini 2011 I5 2,3GHz mais avec le disque 5400 rpm.

Il est clair que ce disque est un fardeau... n'ayant pas trop envir de perdre la garantie de ma nouvelle machine, je me demandais comment réutiliser mon ssd, et le mettre dans un boitier externe branché en firewire 800 semble être une bonne solution.

Cependant je me pose la question sur la perennité du disque, ne pouvant ainis bénéficier de la fonction trim.

Donc trois choix possibles :

- le boitier externe, machine plus réactive grâce aux accès disque supprimés ; coût pour moi : 60 en gros

- achat kit ifixit :coût environ 100 ; machine très réactive mais perte de garantie

- montage du ssd en interne par un réparateur agréé ; conservation de la garantie, mais coût ?

J'habite Toulouse et le seul Apple reseller (iConcept) n'a pas pu me chiffrer ce dernier point, ne l'ayant jamais fait...

auriez-vous une idée du coût de cette intervention ? Elle serait la mieux des trois cas, mais peut-être aussi la plus coûteuse...

Merci d'avance  !


----------



## Jean-marie B (4 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une perte de garantie à remplacer le dd par un ssd.
Idem pour la ram.


Je pense que il n'y a que dans l'Imac que l'ont ne peut pas changer de DD interne "sous perte de garantie"


jm


----------



## rém (5 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir Jean-marie,

merci pour ta réponse ; il y a peu de chances de perdre la garantie c'est vrai, mais si jamais le mac mini doit repartir chez Apple, cela oblige à tout redémonter...


----------



## Jean-marie B (5 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
Bien oui,
Mais j'ai placé un ssd dans un MBP et cela ne m'as pas pris 10 minutes.
Et sur un MBP il y a une dizaines de vis, ce qui n'est pas le cas sur un Mac mini.

jm


----------



## rém (5 Mars 2012)

Eh oui bien sûr, perso sur mon mac mini 2007 je l'ai ouvert et désossé une bonne dizaine de fois sans souci... idem sur mon macbook 2008 (changement disque + ram, etc....)

ici sur le 2011, je ne sais pas si tu as regardé les tutos, mais c'est beaucoup plus hasardeux : désossage complet du bouzin...


----------



## kobs (18 Mars 2012)

bonjour, je vient de voir qu'un boitier ssd en thunderbolt à prix moins chère , 350 pour 128 Go est en vente, donc je serait curieux de savoir s'il vaut le coup d'investir dans ce ddr ou pas, est ce que l'imac boosterais plus ou pas??


----------



## subsole (19 Mars 2012)

kobs a dit:


> bonjour, je vient de voir qu'un boitier ssd en thunderbolt à prix moins chère , 350 pour 128 Go est en vente, donc je serait curieux de savoir s'il vaut le coup d'investir dans ce ddr ou pas, est ce que l'imac boosterais plus ou pas??



Bonjour, 
Oui, ton iMac serait plus rapide.
Evidemment un SSD de 128Go  pour 350, ça fait cher le boitier.
Exemple : prend un SSD 128Go Crucial => 142, le boitier externe revient donc à 158 + 49 $ de câble  Thunderbolt si celui-ci n'est pas fourni. 
Je trouve que le prix de ces premiers boitiers externes frôle l'arnaque.
A ce prix tu pourrais avoir un SSD 256Go interne.
My 2cts.


----------



## droyze (20 Mars 2012)

Moi j'attends celui la ----> 



> OCZ promet d'exploiter toute la bande passante offerte par Thunderbolt.
> 
> Le fabricant OCZ a profité du CeBit pour présenter un SSD externe exploitant l'interface Thunderbolt. Contrairement aux solutions concurrents, ce modèle n'utilise pas un convertisseur SATA 3 vers Thunderbolt. En effet, le SSD exploite directement l'interface PCI Express 2.0 4x du Thunderbolt ce qui lui permet d'afficher un débit record de 750 Mo/s.
> 
> ...



Source Macworld


----------



## markup (23 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,J ai été chez macway pour acheter le matériel!
J ai choisi le boîtier Soreva AluBlack mini SATA vers USB 2/FireWire 800/400 etun ssd ocz agility 3.
À ma grande surprise quand j ai dis ce que je voulais faire le vendeur ma dis que ça ne marcherais pas avec ce boîtier.
Dans le doute j ai rien achète mais je ne sais plus quoi penser.
Pouvez vous me confirmer ou pas ce que le vendeur ma dis.


Merci d avance


----------



## markup (23 Mars 2012)

J'ai pas écouté le vendeur et j'ai pris un SSD Crucial M4 256GO et un boitier Icy Box IB-226StUE2.
Installation en 5 minutes copie de mon DD avec CCC et boot sur le SSD.
Ca marche très bien et qu'elle changement.
Mon iMac boot en 1.15 min au lieu de 2.30.
Lancement des applications beaucoup plus rapide bref que du bonheur.
Prochaine étape installation du SSD directement dans iMac mais à la fin de mon apple care.
Merci


----------



## titistardust (2 Juin 2012)

Une question en passant. Le SSD étant dans un boitier externe, vous faites comment pour activer le trim?


----------



## fau6il (2 Juin 2012)

titistardust a dit:


> Une question en passant. Le SSD étant dans un boitier externe, vous faites comment pour activer le trim?



_Tu démarres à partir du DD externe en y incluant le "EnabledTrim_Lion.app"._


----------



## titistardust (2 Juin 2012)

fau6il a dit:


> _Tu démarres à partir du DD externe en y incluant le "EnabledTrim_Lion.app"._



Tu le rajoutes dans les préférences pour qu'il se lance au démarrage?
et question bonus : ou vérifier que le trim est actif?


----------



## subsole (2 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, 
Installe EnableTrim_Lion sur le SSD externe de boot , le lien  direct pour DL====> mapage.noos.fr/fmereo/download/EnabledTrim_Lion.zip
et tu le lances.






Pour vérifier, passe par le menu Pomme => A propos de ce Mac, etc, trouve ton DD, la ligne Gestion du TRIM doit être à Oui.


----------



## titistardust (2 Juin 2012)

Nul part on ne parle de trim. c'est un OCZ Agility3.
Dans les onglets  ATA ou SATA je n'ai rien.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Merci pour ton retour


----------



## subsole (2 Juin 2012)

Après une courte recherche sur le net, il semble qu'il soit impossible d'activer le TRIM sur un SSD  dans un boitier Firewire (à vérifier), le TRIM serait lié au pilote SATA.
Donc, si c'est vérifié, la seule solution serait de monter le SSD en interne. 

Voila ce que ça donne avec un SSD en interne.






Edit 
Voici ma source  => http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1146412


----------



## kolargol31 (2 Juin 2012)

oui tout à fait en FW impossible de l'activer


----------



## titistardust (2 Juin 2012)

C'est bien ce que j'ai vu en faisant des recherches sur le web. Du coup cela limite l'intérêt de mettre un SSD en externe, les performances de celui-ci se dégradant dans le temps (d'ailleurs au bout de combien de temps????). C'est bien dommage, parce que rien qu'en fw800, les performances sont déjà bien hausses et la fluidité est vraiment agréable.
La garantie de mon 27" 2011 vient de prendre fin, mais je ne me sens pas d'ouvrir la bête pour l'installer dedans. J'ai assemblé beaucoup de PC dans ma première vie, mais quand on voit les entrailles d'un mac...
Tant pis, soit j'attends que cela se dégrade et j'installe le SSd dans le seul pc qui reste à la maison (cela me ferait mal au coeur), soit une solution est trouvée pour activer le trim en externe, soit je trouve quelqu'un qui me l'installe dedans.

Merci pour votre aide 

ps : avec quoi faire des tests d'écriture/lecture? de préférence un soft gratuit.


----------



## kolargol31 (2 Juin 2012)

black magic disk speed test


tu le telecharges sur l'apple store c'est GRATUIT! ! ! ! ! 


et cela donne une VRAIE vision de ce qu'il se passe pas des résultats flatteurs 

voilà ce que cela te donnera (resultats eu avec un M4 256Go)


----------



## titistardust (2 Juin 2012)

Je suis en 80mo/s en lecture/écriture. C'est sur que c'est bien inférieur que directement en sata3 mais plus réactif que le 7200tours dans l'imac.


----------



## titistardust (12 Juin 2012)

Après 10 jours, ce n'est que du bon. Il n'y a que l'absence de la fonçtion TRIM qui m'ennuie.Des connaisseurs pour me dire à partir de combien d'heures, jours, mois, je vais sentir un ralentissement?
D'ici là j'aurais certainement franchis le pas et ouvert la bête pour mettre le SSD bien au chaud.


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Juin 2012)

lorsque la fct trim n'existait pas, j'avais un postville et je n'ai JAMAIS resenti (hormis via des tests) une baisse des perfs 

donc ne te focalise pas là dessus, puis un bon formatage et transfert des données pourra resoudre ce pb SI un jour tu ressens une baisse de perfs!


----------



## titistardust (14 Juin 2012)

Ok. Merciiii ton retour.
Apple sort un adaptateur fw800 vers thunderbold en juillet. Je me demande ce que cela donnerait. Est ce que le débit sera supérieur ou le fw800 est déjà au taquet ?


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Juin 2012)

superieur à quoi?

vu que l'interface sera du FW800 faut pas s'attendre à plus en terme de perfs! 

Maintenant faut voir si il va pas y avoir une reduc des debits


----------



## Holy Diver (17 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

vos commentaires m'ont décidé à sauter le pas : j'ai acheté un SSD Samsung 830 (256 Go) et un petit boitier USB/FW (AluICE Storeva).

Un petit coup de Super Duper cette nuit, et ce matin j'ai redémarré sur le SSD, connecté en FW 400. Je suis très satisfait du gain en termes de rapidité; mon "vieil" iMac de 2008 (C2D 2,8GHz, 4 Go RAM, HDD 320 Go) a retrouvé une nouvelle jeunesse ;-)

Autre avantage : bien que le boitier AluICE soit livré avec son propre adaptateur secteur, je n'en ai pas besoin; le SSD est directement alimenté par le FW.

Seul bémol : au premier redémarrage, spotlight a tout réindexé et Time Machine considère que tout le contenu a été modifié et me fait donc une sauvegarde complète du SSD ... J'attends que TM ait fini sa sauvegarde et je réorganise mes disques externes pour passer le SSD sur le FW 800 histoire de gagner encore un peu de réactivité.

Merci de vos conseils

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Juin 2012)

un peu en reactivité?

entre FW400 et FW800, le gain est qd même super important tu vas pas reconnaitre ta machine...


----------



## hike (30 Juin 2012)

Je n'ai pas trouvé de boitier TB pour y installer un SSD 512 (dans un avenir proche) , seulement des boitiers avec déjà un DD dedans .

Cela n'existe pas encore ou je n'ai pas cherché au bon endroit 

Même un "simple" câble E-sata/TB serai bien .
(dans ce genre : http://cgi.ebay.fr/I508090-Type-CAB...41?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_71&hash=item4ab8db31a5 )


----------



## guymauve (30 Juin 2012)

Pas trouvé de boîtier TB non plus.

Par contre que mettez-vous exactement sur votre SSD ? La maison ?

Merci à vous.


----------



## hike (30 Juin 2012)

guymauve a dit:


> Pas trouvé de boîtier TB non plus.
> 
> Par contre que mettez-vous exactement sur votre SSD ? La maison ?
> 
> Merci à vous.



Perso j'y mettrai tous le contenu de mon imac (300Go) : photos , musique , ... .
Je ne veux pas m'embeter à mettre l'OS sur le ssd et le reste dans le DD.
Mes vidéos sont sur DDMultimédia


----------



## fau6il (30 Juin 2012)

hike a dit:


> Perso j'y mettrai tous le contenu de mon imac (300Go) : photos , musique , ... .
> Je ne veux pas m'embeter à mettre l'OS sur le ssd et le reste dans le DD.
> Mes vidéos sont sur DDMultimédia



_Ne sera-t-il pas très vite engorgé?    

_


----------



## hike (30 Juin 2012)

Non, car je n'ai pas une utilisation très intensive de mon imac ..........

Et je vise un SSD de 512Go . Mais comme il n'y a pas de solution pour le faire passer par TB , je patiente (en attendant le prix des 512 baisse  ).


----------



## Holy Diver (1 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

sur mon SSD, j'ai installé le système et toutes mes applis.
Mes documents "classiques" sont également sur le SSD. Mais ma musique est stockée sur un NAS et mes enregistrements EyeTV se font toujours sur le disque interne de l'iMac.

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## guymauve (1 Juillet 2012)

Vous arrivez à sauver votre SSD sur Time Machine comme si le disque se trouvait en interne ?


----------



## zeusII (1 Juillet 2012)

Si la nouvelle génération d'iMac possède de l'USB 3, un boitier externe en USB 3 avec un bon SSD dedans me permettra d'aller sur la Lune ou pas ?


----------



## kolargol31 (1 Juillet 2012)

ben ce sera tjrs mieux 


pour cela il faudrait tester je peux essayer de te faire cela d'ici peu car j'aurai un retina et j'ai en ma possession un M4


----------



## Holy Diver (2 Juillet 2012)

@ guymauve,

oui, sans problème.

Simplement, au premier lancement de Time Machine après avoir défini le SSD en disque de démarrage, on a droit à une sauvegarde complète du SSD ...
En effet, TM considère que tous les fichiers ont été modifiés et se fait donc un devoir de les sauvegarder.

A part ça, RAS.

cdt,

H_D


----------



## hike (7 Juillet 2012)

Je voudrais me lancer dans ce montage mais je trouve pas d'avis pour ce ssd ( Corsair CSSD-P3256GB2 ) : http://www.clubic.com/shopping-626299-3-corsair-p3-256go-ssd-sata-iii-cssd-p3256gb2-brkt.html

Par contre j'ai trouvé le boitier (pas la patience d'attendre qu'ils en sortent un en TB :mouais: ) : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/16...e-mini-sata-vers-usb-20-firewire-400-800.html

Si vous pouviez me dire ce que vaut ce Corsair .

Jusqu'à présent j'étais tourné vers Crucial ou OCZ et on m'avais déconseillé les Kingston ..........


----------



## hike (8 Juillet 2012)

hike a dit:


> Je voudrais me lancer dans ce montage mais je trouve pas d'avis pour ce ssd ( Corsair CSSD-P3256GB2 ) : http://www.clubic.com/shopping-626299-3-corsair-p3-256go-ssd-sata-iii-cssd-p3256gb2-brkt.html
> 
> Par contre j'ai trouvé le boitier (pas la patience d'attendre qu'ils en sortent un en TB :mouais: ) : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/16...e-mini-sata-vers-usb-20-firewire-400-800.html
> 
> ...



Trop tard , le Corsair à 160 est épuisé ..............


----------



## corpi (10 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai moi aussi installé Lion sur un SSD externe dans un boîtier FW800 et pointé mon répertoire Maison vers mon disque dur interne dans mon iMac. Tout marche très bien (y compris Time machine) sauf une seule chose: ma synchro iTunes pour iPad et iPhone qui necessite que je reboote sur mon ancien disque dur pour qu'elle se fasse correctement (problème de droits je pense). Quelqu'un aurait une solution?


----------



## woodii (11 Juillet 2012)

julienmarie a dit:


> Hummm je me posais une question...
> Pensez-vous que les débits sont supérieur avec une carte SD? Sachant qu'il y'a de très bonne carte SD maintenant et que le lecteur de l'iMac est branché en Sata...
> 
> Déjà, est-ce possible de booter sur une carte SDHC?


Bonjour, Avez vous un avis sur cette remarque proposant de booter sur la carte SDHC?

---------- Post added at 00h08 ---------- Previous post was at 00h03 ----------

Cela semble possible : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3553#12  Quelqu'un a testé ?


----------



## hike (12 Juillet 2012)

Ca y est j'ai le matos : SSD Samsung 830 512 Go + boitier Storeva AluICE Mini + câble FW800 .

Mes 1ières impressions dès que possible


----------



## hike (12 Juillet 2012)

Bonnes impressions à chaud ......

Iphoto s'ouvre ou se ferme  3 ou 4 fois plus vite que sur le DD  (se qui m'énervais prodigieusement) . D'autres applis sont plus rapides , moins de roue qui tourne , le DD ne "gratte" plus .

Seul le démarrage est long , en passant par la touche "alt" .
Y a t-il une solution pour démarrer directement sur le SSD


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Juillet 2012)

c'est simple:

tu vas dans preferences >>> systeme>>>> demarrage

et tu choisis le disque de démarrage!


----------



## hike (13 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> c'est simple:
> 
> tu vas dans preferences >>> systeme>>>> demarrage
> 
> et tu choisis le disque de démarrage!




Super , merci


----------



## corpi (13 Juillet 2012)

corpi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai moi aussi installé Lion sur un SSD externe dans un boîtier FW800 et pointé mon répertoire Maison vers mon disque dur interne dans mon iMac. Tout marche très bien (y compris Time machine) sauf une seule chose: ma synchro iTunes pour iPad et iPhone qui necessite que je reboote sur mon ancien disque dur pour qu'elle se fasse correctement (problème de droits je pense). Quelqu'un aurait une solution?



Désolé de reposer la même question mais pour ceux qui sont dans la même configuration que moi (Lion sur SSD externe qui pointe vers Home folder sur HDD interne) avez-vous des soucis de synchronisation de l'iPhone ou de l'ipad avec iTunes? (message disant que vous n'avez pas les droits nécessaires).
Quand je reboote sur l'HDD la synchro marche normalement. Dois-je désactiver le compte iTunes sur cette session et la réactiver sur l'autre?


----------



## hike (15 Juillet 2012)

Bon , après un petit temps d'adaptation et après avoir ressorti le chronometre , voilà mes autres impressions , mon imac est un 27" mi-2011 Core i5 2,7GHz , 8Go de ram.

- Pour le démarrage : 57" avec SSD contre 1'05" sur DD , j'aurais pensé faire mieux (30" sur mon macbook début 2009 core2duo équipé d'un SSD Crucial 128Go).
- Avec iPhoto : 2" à l'ouverture et 4" à la fermeture sur SSD , 3" puis 6,5" sur le DD (j'ais trouvé la photo qui coinçais, ça mettais encore plus de temps avant).
- Avec Poker Academy Pro : 4" sur SSD et 7" sur DD.
- Pour Mail et itunes ils s'ouvrent au démarrage.

Globalement c'est bien , mais je m'attendais à un poil mieux (surtout le démarrage)  . P'être que le jour ou je passerais en TB je verrais cette différence


----------



## sparo (15 Juillet 2012)

C'est normal le FW800 et beaucoup plus lent que le SATA c'est pour cela si tu l'avais monté dans l'imac cela aurait énormément augmenté les performances !!!

Perso j'ai un moins bon SSD que le tiens (intel 320 series) monté en SATA2 en interne et je boot en 25 sec y compris le lancement d'itunes (bibliothèque de 400 go) et d'iphoto (200Go)


----------



## guymauve (21 Juillet 2012)

Perso je suis toujours chiffonné par le fait que je n'ai pas ce que je dois mettre dessus.

Je me demande aussi si vous supprimez votre Lion du DD interne après installe sur le dd externe.

J'ai une grosse biblio iphoto + lightroom. Je peux (dois) les laisser sur le dd interne ou c'est mieux sur le SSD ?


----------



## van helsing (22 Juillet 2012)

bonjour,
petit soucis, j'ai installé un ssd M4 256gb dans un boitiers alulce mini de storeva en firewire 800,
et il s'éjecte tout le temps, c'est énervant !
quelqu'un à une solution

merci


----------



## Monsieurte (22 Juillet 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour ce post très instructif et très détaillé, je pense que je vais me laisser tenter.


----------



## corpi (23 Juillet 2012)

guymauve a dit:


> Perso je suis toujours chiffonné par le fait que je n'ai pas ce que je dois mettre dessus.
> 
> Je me demande aussi si vous supprimez votre Lion du DD interne après installe sur le dd externe.
> 
> J'ai une grosse biblio iphoto + lightroom. Je peux (dois) les laisser sur le dd interne ou c'est mieux sur le SSD ?



Tout dépend de ton budget pour le SSD.
Moi j'étais limité donc j'ai mis le strict minimum sur le SSD (os + applications incontournables fréquemment utilisées) et j'ai pointé mon dossier Home sur mon disque interne. C'est surement moins rapide, mais c'est un bon rapport. J'ai laissé l'os original (Lion) sur le disque interne par sécurité, mais je dois reconnaitre que cette configuration est très stable, je n'ai aucun problème.


----------



## hike (23 Juillet 2012)

Quelqu'un a t-il essayé ce boitier : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H...-thunderbolt-adapter-for-portable-hard-drives


----------



## hike (24 Juillet 2012)

hike a dit:


> Quelqu'un a t-il essayé ce boitier : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H...-thunderbolt-adapter-for-portable-hard-drives



Personne :mouais: ........... bon ben je vais tester par moi même


----------



## Monsieurte (24 Juillet 2012)

Avez vous un site a conseillé (pour ses prix et sa réputation) pour l'achat du SSD et du boîtier ? Je n'arrive vraiment pas à m'y retrouver..


----------



## hike (25 Juillet 2012)

Monsieurte a dit:


> Avez vous un site a conseillé (pour ses prix et sa réputation) pour l'achat du SSD et du boîtier ? Je n'arrive vraiment pas à m'y retrouver..



Macway


----------



## Citizen47 (25 Juillet 2012)

les boîtiers externe TB ça n'existe pas encore je suppose ?
Si j'ai bien compris, il faut prendre un boitier FW800.
Je pense craquer sur un iMac cette semaine, je me laisserai surement tenter !!!


----------



## hike (25 Juillet 2012)

hike a dit:


> Quelqu'un a t-il essayé ce boitier : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H...-thunderbolt-adapter-for-portable-hard-drives


Reçu en 24h ......... et instalé .
Verdict :
- l'imac s'allume en 30" , au lieu de 57" via FW et 1'30" sur DD d'origine 
- je gagne 1" au démarrage d'iphoto et 2 bonnes secondes pour l'éteindre (ça n'a l'air de rien , mais je vois la différence).
- Résultats avec Disk Speed Test (en écriture et lecture)
    _ 100MB/s avec le DD 
    _ 80MB/s avec SSD via FW
    _ 320MB/s (voir un poil de plus) avec SDD via TB

Je retrouve à peu près les mêmes sensations de fluidité qu'avec mon macbook et son SSD.


----------



## Citizen47 (25 Juillet 2012)

Si j'ai bien compris, tu boot l'OS sur un DD TB (et non SSD)
Du coup, qu'est-ce qui est plus performant :

- SSD FW
- ou bien, DD branché en TB ?

J'ai l'impression de parler chinois avec toutes ces abréviations ?


----------



## hike (25 Juillet 2012)

Citizen47 a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris, tu boot l'OS sur un DD TB (et non SSD)
> Du coup, qu'est-ce qui est plus performant :
> 
> - SSD FW
> ...



Je redémarre sur SSD placé dans un boitier TB.



Pour le moment j'ai quelques freezes dues à la connection internet (je suppose) .......


----------



## Citizen47 (25 Juillet 2012)

hike, merci pour ta réponse. Entre FW, TB et cie je commence à être complètement pommé...
Je pensais que le boîtier TB sur le lien précédent permettait de brancher un DD (d'après la description) et non un support de stockage SSD.

Peux-tu m'éclairer stp ? (je cherche quelque chose de performant sans pour autant dépenser 600 ni ouvrir mon iMac...que je n'ai pas encore acheté d'ailleurs haha)


----------



## hike (25 Juillet 2012)

Pour le moment je suis sur ce boitier TB (GoFlex) sur lequel j'ai monté un SSD Samsung de 512Go .

Mais comme j'ai dis précédemment , j'ai quelques ennuis de freezes (le mac qui se fige) depuis que je suis passé à cette solution ........ mais à part ça tout vas bien , du moment que je ne surfe pas trop sur le net :mouais:


----------



## Citizen47 (25 Juillet 2012)

Pourtant la description produit indique que l'on peut y brancher un DD et non une carte SSD. Mais je suis pas encore au point. 
Sinon tu n'as pas eu d'ennui avec les applis d'un cote sur SSD et tes data sur DD un interne de l'autre ?est-ce que le pb de TRIM est resolu en TB?

Encore merci pour ta contribution hike


----------



## hike (25 Juillet 2012)

Quelqu'un a une idée sur mon pb : même après une vérification et réparation du disque , dès que je télécharge la mise à jour de 1,75Go (iphoto, safari, ...) , au bout de quelque minutes l'imac se bloque et je suis obligé d'éteindre au bouton ....... help


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (26 Juillet 2012)

Citizen47 c'est SSD pas carte SSD que tu confond avec carte SD sûrement même 
Sinon moi je suis dans une config différente avec le SSD en interne mais j'ai gardé quand même le HD en interne et je répond pour le stockage des données.
Le SSD contient OS X et le HD se comporte comme un support de stockage externe. J'ai mis un accès sur le bureau et je stock dessu. J'ai gardé par contre la config classique de la disposition des dossier (bibliothèque iTune, librairie photo...) Pas de croisement permanent entre le SSD et le HD.. Je me comprend ^^

Je troll votre topic : mettez le SSD en interne !!!

J'ai eu monSSD en FW et c'est le jour et la nuit quand il est branché en SATAIII


----------



## Citizen47 (26 Juillet 2012)

Mitsuomi84 a dit:


> Citizen47 c'est SSD pas carte SSD que tu confond avec carte SD sûrement même
> Sinon moi je suis dans une config différente avec le SSD en interne mais j'ai gardé quand même le HD en interne et je répond pour le stockage des données.
> Le SSD contient OS X et le HD se comporte comme un support de stockage externe. J'ai mis un accès sur le bureau et je stock dessu. J'ai gardé par contre la config classique de la disposition des dossier (bibliothèque iTune, librairie photo...) Pas de croisement permanent entre le SSD et le HD.. Je me comprend ^^
> 
> ...




Encore faut-il oser ouvrir l'iMac....


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (26 Juillet 2012)

Je suis Mac user depuis moins d'1 an mais quand j'ai eu mon iMac après quelques recherches je suis vite tombe sur des discutions sur les SSD...
J'ai commencé avec mon SSD en FW mais c'est quand même limite.. 
On trouve énormément de tutoriel sur internet avec des kits complet pour changer et ouvrir la bête.

Si quelque chose vaut le coup et permet d'exploiter son Mac c'est bien ça ..
Mon iMac avec HD sans mot de passe session avait besoin de 35 secondes pour être sur la page du bureau en arrêt complet. Avec le SSD je suis à 9 secondes...

Cinéma 4D que j'utilise souvent s'ouvre en 1 seconde ... C'est une révolution bref j'essaye de te convaincre d'ouvrir ton Mac ça vaut le coup !


----------



## Citizen47 (26 Juillet 2012)

Mitsuomi84 a dit:


> Je suis Mac user depuis moins d'1 an mais quand j'ai eu mon iMac après quelques recherches je suis vite tombe sur des discutions sur les SSD...
> J'ai commencé avec mon SSD en FW mais c'est quand même limite..
> On trouve énormément de tutoriel sur internet avec des kits complet pour changer et ouvrir la bête.
> 
> ...


 
Je suis clairement convaincu par le procédé. 
Mais je suis quand même effrayé à l'idée d'ouvrir un mac neuf que je viens d'acheter. Quel SDD conseilles-tu ? (Intel, OCZ, Samsung etc. ?)

Est-ce qu'il est facile ensuite de faire "comprendre" au mac qu'il y a les applis d'un coté (SDD) et les files de l'autres ? (HD)

La fonction TRIM est-elle active sur un SDD interne ?

Dernière question : est-ce que les kit ifixit incluent des câbles SATAIII ? 

Merci !


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (26 Juillet 2012)

Moi je suis sous OCZ agility 3 mais ce sont pas les meilleurs... Vertex 4 sont pas mal rapport qualité prix super. Il n'y a pas que le Crutial M4 

Sinon le Kit ifixit est complet de chez complet donc oui pour le SATAII il y a tout e qu'il faut (même scotch double face...) par contre commande le autre par que chez ifixit.com j'ai pris 20 de douane moi... Il y est sur macway il me semble puis il s'est généralisé ce kit... 

Le TRIM dépend du SSD certains le supporte d'autres non... Mais en interne pas de problème  
OCZ pas de probleme avec des soft comme TrimEnabler...

Faire comprendre au Mac les différents dossier je maîtrise pas je fait pas ces manip j'en ai pas besoin avec un 120go... Mais quand tu aura besoin pas de problème sur le forum c'est pas compliqué il me semble...

Moi la manip je l'ai fait en 1h30 calmement, j'ai pris en photo avec l'iphone chaque vis à côté de l'emplacement et j'ai pris mon temps. Mais c'est sur que c'est pas très très simple..

Sinon va dans un APR il te le change sans faire sauter la garantie (bien qu'elle soit intacte si tu fait attention par toi même) et pour 50-100 de plus .


----------



## Citizen47 (26 Juillet 2012)

Quel SSD conseilles-tu pour le support du TRIM du coup ?
Du coup ça revient peut être aussi cher si on va dans un APR non ? c'est équivalent au 80&#8364; du kit sur macway me semble-t-il

Encore merci pour toutes ces infos


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (26 Juillet 2012)

Je suis sur OCZ agility 3 120go et le trim fonctionne nickel Mais je suppose que les Crutial et Samsung aussi... Sinon ils ne seraient pas les favoris.

Par contre vérifie si l'apr de ton choix fait ce montage.. Celui a coté de chez moi demande à ce qu'on prenne le SSD chez lu. Il facture un forfait de 300 pour 128go tout compris.
Ssd 128go=140
Kit ifixit =80

Le risque pris ça n'a pas de prix 

Si tu as peur de démonter l'apr est une bonne solution, ils connaissent bien ces bêtes ^^


----------



## Citizen47 (26 Juillet 2012)

il est à Paris ton APR ?
car à part les apple store, je ne vois pas où sont les APR sur Paris (je connaissais les iConcept de province)


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (26 Juillet 2012)

Non non je suis sur Orléans, mais des APR il y en a quelqu'un 

Mais attend avant de commander ton SSD de prendre contact avec un APR si tu choisi ce mode de changement ... 
Sinon tu as pris quoi comme Mac? Quel config?


----------



## Citizen47 (26 Juillet 2012)

http://www.fnac.com/Apple-iMac-Intel-Quad-Core-i5-a-2-7-GHz-21-5-LED/a3526784/w-4#bl=HGBPlsi2
Celui-ci. Je peux l'avoir à 1346 avec la carte fnac. Je le prends samedi

Il faudra que je transfère les données de mon macbook pro vers l'imac (je vends le macbook pro)

J'aurai aimé tout faire en même temps : acheter l'iMac et monter le SSD pour ne pas avoir à transférer mes données 2 fois.
Du coup sur le HD vous laissez MacOS ou bien vous formatez complètement le disque pour stocker des fichiers ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (26 Juillet 2012)

Pas mal celui que tu prend, après bon perso celui de base me va bien.. 1to en 7500tr ça vaut pas ce qu'appelle te facture.. Et le processeur est à peine plus performant que le basique.. Je n'arrive pas à 100% des perfs)
Le mieux est que tu prenne lui de base il reviens à 1100&#8364; avec carte FNAC et le reste pour le SSD 
Moi en fin de compte j'ai supprimé l'os il prend de la place pour rien.
En cas de problème j'ai Time Machine sur un externe et je fait un démarrage Cmd+R pour recup l'os avec restauration TM et hop comme neuf.. 
TM est fait pour me sauvegarder mon SSD et mon HD (j'exclus de ma sauvegarde ma partition 50go VMware Windobe, si ça planté je perd que ça)


----------



## Citizen47 (26 Juillet 2012)

Thanks !
J'attends la réponse de ICGL pour savoir s'ils font le montage et à quel prix (Macway rue Lafayette à Paris ne le fait pas)

Question : pour transférer les données de mon macbook pro vers l'imac tu penses que ça vaut le coût que j'achète un cable firewire ? (je peux peut-être le faire directement par wifi sinon)

Pour revenir au poste que tu as édité, t'as pas tort, c'est vrai que l'écart de prix est exhorbitant !! Est-ce que la diff sur la carte graphique est significative ? (pour faire du starcraft II par exemple)


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (26 Juillet 2012)

Il me semble que icgl= ebiscus et qu'ils ont fait faillite.. Si tu laisse ton Mac en atelier tu devra te battre pour le recup...


----------



## Citizen47 (26 Juillet 2012)

ok donc je vais devoir installer ça moi-même :s ! (j'ai édité mon précédent post)


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (26 Juillet 2012)

La carte graphique pour mon utilisation est suffisante... Après j'ai pas essayé de jeux gourmand mais tu ne verra que très peu de diffenrence entre les deux Mac ou tu hésite .. 
Por bien jouer c'est MacBook pro retina la c'est top !
Sinon tu prend le train et on installe ça a deux mdr Orléans c'est à 1h ^^

Sans blague pas d'autres APR? Sinon j'avais jamais ouvert d'ordi avant l'imac même sur PC mon père s'occupait de tout et j'ai réussi sans problème pour changer le SSD...

On squatte le topic ^^ je pense que ce genre de discution peut en motiver certains .. Si à gêne les modérateurs on fini en PV pas de problème


----------



## hike (28 Juillet 2012)

hike a dit:


> Quelqu'un a une idée sur mon pb : même après une vérification et réparation du disque , dès que je télécharge la mise à jour de 1,75Go (iphoto, safari, ...) , au bout de quelque minutes l'imac se bloque et je suis obligé d'éteindre au bouton ....... help



J'ai aussi essayé de télécharger d'autres fichiers : au bout d'un moment , roue multicolore
et gel de toutes fonctions ; c'a m'es arrivé aussi en visionnant un clip sur youtube .

Je suis repassé au FW  

Si vous avez une idée , même je début d'une esquisse d'une petite idée sur mon pb .............

Le TB me manque déjà


----------



## tui (28 Juillet 2012)

bonjour,

Je cherche desesperement un boitier externe vide en thunderbolt pour mettre mon ssd, une idée ?


----------



## van helsing (28 Juillet 2012)

normalement 
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H...-thunderbolt-adapter-for-portable-hard-drives


----------



## tui (28 Juillet 2012)

van helsing a dit:


> normalement
> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H...-thunderbolt-adapter-for-portable-hard-drives



Merci pour ta réponse.

Je l'avais vu, mais franchement je prefere meme pas en parler sinon je vais insulter apple.

120 euros un boitier VIDE , avec un pauvre cable.

Cout de production 50 centimes, revendu par apple 120 euros, non mais y arrive un moment il faut être raisonable et dire stop au foutage de gueule au niveau des tarifs.


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (28 Juillet 2012)

C'est une technologie de niche, les coûts de production sont assez élevé encore (économie d'échelle)...

C'est pas que la volonté d'Apple, ils ont des marges à respecter et par rapport au quantité c'est le juste prix.. Personne ne t'oblige à avoir un SSD en externe thunderbolt .

Regarde les SSD, il y a 1 an les prix étaient bien différents... Puis avec la demande les prix ont considérablement réduit (même si un 512go est simplement 5 fois plus chère qu'un HD)

Puis le fait qu'Apple ai l'exclusivité auprès d'Intel n'a pas été une bonne chose, le développement de la technologie n'a pas été très rapide...

Je partage ton avis sur le fait qu'il soit pénible de ne pas trouver encore à un prix correct un boitier vide ...

cdt


----------



## hike (28 Juillet 2012)

tui a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse.
> 
> Je l'avais vu, mais franchement je prefere meme pas en parler sinon je vais insulter apple.
> 
> ...



Vas voir sur d'autre sites (amazon, ebay, ...) français et étranger et comparare les prix avant de dire des c.....s .
C'est un produit Seagate et non Apple.

Et le cable est vendu séparément ....... 50 en sus .


----------



## van helsing (29 Juillet 2012)

sa fait peur
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tFo7IR1rGo


----------



## hike (29 Juillet 2012)

hike a dit:


> J'ai aussi essayé de télécharger d'autres fichiers : au bout d'un moment , roue multicolore
> et gel de toutes fonctions ; c'a m'es arrivé aussi en visionnant un clip sur youtube .
> 
> Je suis repassé au FW
> ...



Là je suis revenu au TB ......
Je me suis baladé sur youtube pendant 1h sans soucis , j'ai téléchargé un fichier de 200Mo .
Puis j'au voulu rentrer un titre de musique sur itunes et le mac a gelé ; redémarrage , je suis allé sur un site (ddl) et en passant rapidement d'une page à l'autre : regel 

Sur un redémarrage la connection internet ne c'est pas faite il a fallu que je redémarre (depuis que je suis sur le TB , c'est la 2 ou 3ième fois que ça arrive) . Il arrive qu'une simple mise à jour de ma page Free me fasse tout gelé ........

Donc je pense que mon pb est lié au net .

Si vous avez une idée plus précise ..........


----------



## Citizen47 (30 Juillet 2012)

van helsing a dit:


> sa fait peur
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tFo7IR1rGo


 
je te le confirme, c'est un peu stressant  d'ailleurs j'ai l'impression que c'est légèrement plus compliqué sur un 27".

En tout cas sache que (même si je bricolais des PC plus jeunes à mes heures perdues), je ne suis pas du tout un pro dans le domaine et j'ai réussi à bien m'en sortir avec mon imac 21". 
Il faut simplement être très méthodique et calme (sur la fin j'ai eu un coup de stress car je n'arrivais pas à remettre la carte mère comme il faut). Il n'y a vraiment rien de compliqué et ça vaut véritablement le coût. 

J'ai acheté un imac 21" 2011 à 1000e (la première version proposée) et avec le SSD, la machine est transfigurée, une bête de course ! 

C'est vraiment agréâble de démarrer son ordinateur en moins de 10s, de voir les applis s'ouvrir de manière instantanée et une telle fluidité de manière générale.

Je recommande un SSD de taille suffisamment importante pour stocker tout ce dont vous avez besoin et de garder le HD de base pour stocker de la data dont vous vous servirez moins (vieux documents, vieilles photos, films etc.)

En effet, j'ai testé la méthode où l'on target la data du HD et la réactivité et tout de même moindre.

En tout cas un grand merci à Mitsuomi84 pour ses conseils et ses encouragements


----------



## hike (1 Août 2012)

hike a dit:


> Là je suis revenu au TB ......
> Je me suis baladé sur youtube pendant 1h sans soucis , j'ai téléchargé un fichier de 200Mo .
> Puis j'au voulu rentrer un titre de musique sur itunes et le mac a gelé ; redémarrage , je suis allé sur un site (ddl) et en passant rapidement d'une page à l'autre : regel
> 
> ...



Ben le passage à Mountain Lion n'a rien changé  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h06 ----------

C'est p'être un pb de màj de Thunderbolt : http://www.macworld.fr/mac/actualites,mise-jour-mac-thunderbolt,520799,1.htm

Mais quand je vais sur le site Apple ( http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1470 ) et que je télécharge la màj (j'suis revenu au FW) , quand je veux l'installer j'ai ce message :
"Alerte . Ce logiciel n'ai pas pris en charge sur votre système".

Bizarre , c'est pour les imacs début 2011 et le mien c'est un mi-2011 .........

Cette màj n'existe pas encore ou j'ai mal cherché !!?


----------



## van helsing (2 Août 2012)

J'ai appelé un revendeur Mac, je vais passer par lui pour me faire mettre mon ssd dans mon iMac,
Comme cela la garantit ne sautera pas,il m'a dit la technique utilisée pour coller le SSD à l'intérieur de l'imac n'est pas top car avec la chaleur que produit l'imac rien ne garantit que ça se décollera pas un jour, il paraît qu'i y à un autre moyen de l'installer, mais il faut commander une pièce en plus j'ai mac ! 

Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Citizen47 (2 Août 2012)

Effectivement, il me semble avoir vu dans une vidéo qu'on pouvait fixer le SSD avec une cale métallique vissée. Tu nous diras !

Combien coûte l'installation si ce n'est pas indiscret ?


----------



## hike (2 Août 2012)

Je viens de joindre l'assistance Apple : 
Je lui explique la situation , et il commence par me dire que c'est impossible de démarrer sur un DD externe ........... puis conversation stérile :mouais:

J'suis allé voir dans mes Applications => Utilitaires => mise à jour du programme interne de l'EFI .
Et j'ai constaté que celui-ci est la version 1.3 (alors que la dernière version est la 1.9 http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1498?viewlocale=fr_FR ), et quand je veux l'ouvrir j'ai ce message : Cette version de màj du programme interne de l'EFI de l'imac ne peut s'utiliser que sur certains modèles d'ordinateur et ne peut pas s'exécuter sur celui-ci.
Et si je veux installer la 1.9 j'ai ce message : "Alerte . Ce logiciel n'ai pas pris en charge sur votre système".

C'est définitivement cuit pour utiliser le Thunderbolt ou y'a t-il une autre solution pour installer la 1.9 de "force" !!!?


----------



## hike (17 Août 2012)

J'ai réglé le pb , j'ai fais monter le ssd pour 80 (dont 5 pour l'adaptateur 2,5"/3,5") par un revendeur Apple.

A part un pb de ventilo qui tournait à plus de 5000tpm, que j'ai résolu en installant le logiciel smcFanControl , tout tourne nickel 

Pour donner une idée , j'ai fais le test avec "Disk Speed Test" en écriture et en lecture (env.)  :
- DD d'origine = 100MB/s
- SSD via Firewire 800 = 80MB/s
- SSD via TB = 320MB/s
- SSD = 400MB/s (480 en lecture)

Au final , cela m'a couté 360 pour le ssd + 80  le montage ....... j'ai gaspillé 50 pour le boitier Firewire800 et 160 pour le TB  ....... je vais les utiliser quand même


----------



## subsole (18 Août 2012)

hike a dit:


> J'ai réglé le pb , j'ai fais monter le ssd pour 80&#8364; (dont 5 pour l'adaptateur 2,5"/3,5") par un revendeur Apple.
> 
> A part un pb de ventilo qui tournait à plus de 5000tpm, que j'ai résolu en installant le logiciel smcFanControl , tout tourne nickel


A ce prix, ton "revendeur" aurait pu régler ce problème. ^^


----------



## hike (18 Août 2012)

Peut-être qu'il ne l'a pas essayé assez longtemps,
c'était une monté très progressive, quelques minutes avant d'atteindre les 5000rpm .


----------



## Xian (20 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Sur mon iMac late 2009, j'ai installé un Crucial M4 128 dans un boitier Icy Box, FW 800 et USB 3.

Il est branché en FW800. Les temps de démarrage du système et des applications sont vraiment améliorés mais en 10 jours, j'ai eu deux plantages de l'ordi avec refus de redémarrer sur le SSD externe.

Je redémarre sur le HDD interne et utilitaire disque me dit que le SSD ne peut pas être réparé, que je dois sauver un max de fichiers et le formater.

Je ne sais pas si ça vient du SSD lui-même, de Mountain lion (j'ai fait une clean install puis récupéré les comptes) ou du boitier.

Dans un premier temps, je vais essayer de cloner le SSD sur un autre disque, le formater et cloner dans l'autre sens. Si ça ne marche pas, j'installerai une version vierge de ML et je réintroduirai les coptes et les données à la main... Et ça va être galère...

Ou alors, je clone le HDD sur le SSD (en omettant la musique et les photos) et j'installe ML directement dessus

Si quelqu'un à une idée, je suis preneur.


----------



## chacha95 (22 Septembre 2012)

hike a dit:


> J'ai réglé le pb , j'ai fais monter le ssd pour 80 (dont 5 pour l'adaptateur 2,5"/3,5") par un revendeur Apple.
> 
> A part un pb de ventilo qui tournait à plus de 5000tpm, que j'ai résolu en installant le logiciel smcFanControl , tout tourne nickel
> 
> ...


Intéressant. Ca m'intéresse... Quel est ton revendeur Apple ?


----------



## Xian (30 Septembre 2012)

Après quelques jours de test, je ne suis pas convaincu : Je pense que cela vient du boitier Icy : j'ai régulièrement des kernel panic ou des extinctions brutales. J'imagine qu'il y a des faux contacts. Sur mon autre ordi, le MBP, j'ai installé le SSD en interne et je n'ai pas de problème. Un jour peut-être, je passerai au démontage et au placement en interne... En attendant, je crois que je vais repasser au système sur le disque dur interne qui est quand même un 7200 t/min.


----------



## hike (1 Octobre 2012)

chacha95 a dit:


> Intéressant. Ca m'intéresse... Quel est ton revendeur Apple ?


C'est un revendeur (MCI) sur Auch (Gers) , je lui avait amené mon ssd déjà formaté comme ça il a passé moins de temps de travail .


----------



## chacha95 (2 Octobre 2012)

hike a dit:


> C'est un revendeur (MCI) sur Auch (Gers) , je lui avait amené mon ssd déjà formaté comme ça il a passé moins de temps de travail .


Merci pour l'info. Ah ça fait un peu loin...

Tu l'avais formaté en Mac OS étendu ? Tu avais fait une install de Mac OS aussi dessus ?


----------



## hike (2 Octobre 2012)

chacha95 a dit:


> Merci pour l'info. Ah ça fait un peu loin...
> 
> Tu l'avais formaté en Mac OS étendu ? Tu avais fait une install de Mac OS aussi dessus ?



un simple clonage via CarbonCopy .


----------



## Xian (18 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Alors que l'installation dans mon MBP early 2008 d'un SSD Crucial M4 128 Go  et d'un Seagate Momentus XT à la place du lecteur optique se sont passés à merveille (hormis la baie d'accueil défectueuse, mais remplacée et depuis, plus aucun souci), j'ai de gros problèmes avec l'installation de Mountain Lion sur un autre M4 dans un boitier Icy Box (USB 3 +Firewire).

Jai des plantages à répétition (de certaines applications et du système) et je ne sais pas si le problème vient du M4 ou du boitier.

Les plantages systèmes sont tellement "gros" que régulièrement, je dois reformater le disque. Parfois, c'est un autre disque, dont celui qui contenait ma sauvegarde time machine, qui devient "irréparable" (message : Mac OS ne peut réparer ce disque... sauvegardes un max puis reformatez).

Quelqu'un pourrait-il voir si c'est le SSD ou son boitier ? J'ai essayé le SSD dans un boitier à 7  et ça a planté aussi, mais moins vite. Depuis que j'ai ajouté une alim au boitier, ça plante moins, mais ça finit par le faire et à rendre le disque inutilisable.

Voici un rapport de crash safari. Je le mets en plusieurs messages :

Process:         WebProcess [1401]
Path:            /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/WebKit2.framework/WebProcess.app/Contents/MacOS/WebProcess
Identifier:      com.apple.WebProcess
Version:         8536 (8536.26.14)
Build Info:      WebKit2-7536026014000000~3
Code Type:       X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process:  ??? [1399]
User ID:         507

Date/Time:       2012-10-16 21:31:58.627 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.8.2 (12C60)
Report Version:  10

Interval Since Last Report:          71792 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           63
Per-App Interval Since Last Report:  28675 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   10
Anonymous UUID:                      69DC23A5-02XXXXXXXXXXXXCB65ED9AF33

Crashed Thread:  15  Dispatch queue: CA::CG::Queue

Exception Type:  EXC_CRASH (SIGABRT)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000

Application Specific Information:
abort() called
Bundle controller class:
BrowserBundleController


Thread 0:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x00007fff8d9716c2 semaphore_wait_trap + 10
1   libdispatch.dylib             	0x00007fff882edc32 _dispatch_thread_semaphore_wait + 16
2   libdispatch.dylib             	0x00007fff882eda92 _dispatch_barrier_sync_f_slow + 188
3   com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x00007fff91a5c409 CABackingStoreGetFrontTexture(CABackingStore*) + 96
4   com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x00007fff91a38012 CABackingStorePrepareFrontTexture + 54
5   com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x00007fff91a59b21 CA::Layer:repare_commit(CA::Transaction*) + 433
6   com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x00007fff91a4b65e CA::Context::commit_transaction(CA::Transaction*) + 272
7   com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x00007fff91a4b423 CA::Transaction::commit() + 369
8   com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x00007fff91a4b23f CA::Transaction:bserver_callback(__CFRunLoopObserver*, unsigned long, void*) + 63
9   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff888239b7 __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_AN_OBSERVER_CALLBACK_FUNCTION__ + 23
10  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff88823921 __CFRunLoopDoObservers + 369
11  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff887fe6d4 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 324
12  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x00007fff920f00a4 RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 209
13  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x00007fff920efe42 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 356
14  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x00007fff920efcd3 BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 62
15  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff89cc9613 _DPSNextEvent + 685
16  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff89cc8ed2 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 128
17  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff89cc0283 -[NSApplication run] + 517
18  com.apple.WebCore             	0x00007fff87aaee0f WebCore::RunLoop::run() + 63
19  com.apple.WebKit2             	0x00007fff912b3c8a WebKit::WebProcessMain(WebKit::CommandLine const&) + 2586
20  com.apple.WebKit2             	0x00007fff9127b5bd WebKitMain + 285
21  com.apple.WebProcess          	0x000000010ecbee7b 0x10ecbe000 + 3707
22  libdyld.dylib                 	0x00007fff923fb7e1 start + 1

Thread 1:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x00007fff8d9736d6 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914f0eec _pthread_workq_return + 25
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914f0cb3 _pthread_wqthread + 412
3   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914db171 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 2:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.libdispatch-manager
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x00007fff8d973d16 kevent + 10
1   libdispatch.dylib             	0x00007fff882ebdea _dispatch_mgr_invoke + 883
2   libdispatch.dylib             	0x00007fff882eb9ee _dispatch_mgr_thread + 54

Thread 3:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x00007fff8d9736d6 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914f0eec _pthread_workq_return + 25
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914f0cb3 _pthread_wqthread + 412
3   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914db171 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 4:: JavaScriptCore::BlockFree
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x00007fff8d9730fa __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914f2f89 _pthread_cond_wait + 869
2   com.apple.JavaScriptCore      	0x00007fff890bed96 WTF::ThreadCondition::timedWait(WTF::Mutex&, double) + 118
3   com.apple.JavaScriptCore      	0x00007fff892e0d0a JSC::BlockAllocator::blockFreeingThreadMain() + 90
4   com.apple.JavaScriptCore      	0x00007fff892f636f WTF::wtfThreadEntryPoint(void*) + 15
5   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914ee742 _pthread_start + 327
6   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914db181 thread_start + 13

Thread 5:: JavaScriptCore::Marking
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x00007fff8d9730fa __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914f2f89 _pthread_cond_wait + 869
2   com.apple.JavaScriptCore      	0x00007fff89243724 JSC::SlotVisitor::drainFromShared(JSC::SlotVisitor::SharedDrainMode) + 212
3   com.apple.JavaScriptCore      	0x00007fff89243606 JSC::MarkStackThreadSharedData::markingThreadMain() + 214
4   com.apple.JavaScriptCore      	0x00007fff892f636f WTF::wtfThreadEntryPoint(void*) + 15
5   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914ee742 _pthread_start + 327
6   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914db181 thread_start + 13

Thread 6:: JavaScriptCore::Marking
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x00007fff8d9730fa __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914f2f89 _pthread_cond_wait + 869
2   com.apple.JavaScriptCore      	0x00007fff89243724 JSC::SlotVisitor::drainFromShared(JSC::SlotVisitor::SharedDrainMode) + 212
3   com.apple.JavaScriptCore      	0x00007fff89243606 JSC::MarkStackThreadSharedData::markingThreadMain() + 214
4   com.apple.JavaScriptCore      	0x00007fff892f636f WTF::wtfThreadEntryPoint(void*) + 15
5   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914ee742 _pthread_start + 327
6   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914db181 thread_start + 13

Thread 7:: JavaScriptCore::Marking
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x00007fff8d9730fa __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914f2f89 _pthread_cond_wait + 869
2   com.apple.JavaScriptCore      	0x00007fff89243724 JSC::SlotVisitor::drainFromShared(JSC::SlotVisitor::SharedDrainMode) + 212
3   com.apple.JavaScriptCore      	0x00007fff89243606 JSC::MarkStackThreadSharedData::markingThreadMain() + 214
4   com.apple.JavaScriptCore      	0x00007fff892f636f WTF::wtfThreadEntryPoint(void*) + 15
5   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914ee742 _pthread_start + 327
6   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914db181 thread_start + 13

Thread 8:: com.apple.NSURLConnectionLoader
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x00007fff8d971686 mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x00007fff8d970c42 mach_msg + 70
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff887f9803 __CFRunLoopServiceMachPort + 195
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff887feee6 __CFRunLoopRun + 1078
4   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff887fe6b2 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 290
5   com.apple.Foundation          	0x00007fff8c2f2586 +[NSURLConnection(Loader) _resourceLoadLoop:] + 356
6   com.apple.Foundation          	0x00007fff8c350612 __NSThread__main__ + 1345
7   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914ee742 _pthread_start + 327
8   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914db181 thread_start + 13

Thread 9:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x00007fff8d9736d6 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914f0eec _pthread_workq_return + 25
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914f0cb3 _pthread_wqthread + 412
3   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914db171 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 10:: WebCore: Scrolling
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x00007fff8d971686 mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x00007fff8d970c42 mach_msg + 70
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff887f9803 __CFRunLoopServiceMachPort + 195
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff887feee6 __CFRunLoopRun + 1078
4   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff887fe6b2 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 290
5   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff8880d371 CFRunLoopRun + 97
6   com.apple.WebCore             	0x00007fff87ac42b1 WebCore::ScrollingThread::initializeRunLoop() + 273
7   com.apple.JavaScriptCore      	0x00007fff892f636f WTF::wtfThreadEntryPoint(void*) + 15
8   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914ee742 _pthread_start + 327
9   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914db181 thread_start + 13

Thread 11:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x00007fff8d9736d6 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914f0eec _pthread_workq_return + 25
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914f0cb3 _pthread_wqthread + 412
3   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914db171 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 12:: com.apple.CFSocket.private
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x00007fff8d973322 __select + 10
1   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff8883e4e6 __CFSocketManager + 1302
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914ee742 _pthread_start + 327
3   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914db181 thread_start + 13

Thread 13:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x00007fff8d9736d6 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914f0eec _pthread_workq_return + 25
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914f0cb3 _pthread_wqthread + 412
3   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914db171 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 14:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x00007fff8d9736d6 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914f0eec _pthread_workq_return + 25
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914f0cb3 _pthread_wqthread + 412
3   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914db171 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 15 Crashed:: Dispatch queue: CA::CG::Queue
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x00007fff8d973212 __pthread_kill + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914efaf4 pthread_kill + 90
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff91533dce abort + 143
3   libGLProgrammability.dylib    	0x0000000155501fcc nameTableGet + 333
4   libGLProgrammability.dylib    	0x0000000155501e5b glpNameTableGetVariableLikeObject + 35
5   libGLProgrammability.dylib    	0x000000015557c3dc glpSAVariableDeclaration + 216
6   libGLProgrammability.dylib    	0x00000001555768ba glpSANode + 7890
7   libGLProgrammability.dylib    	0x0000000155576926 glpSANode + 7998
8   libGLProgrammability.dylib    	0x000000015557867c glpSANode + 15508
9   libGLProgrammability.dylib    	0x00000001554e2895 glpCompileShader + 197
10  libGLProgrammability.dylib    	0x000000015550dba0 ShCompile + 150
11  GLEngine                      	0x000000015530fb79 gleShaderParse + 365
12  GLEngine                      	0x0000000155236728 glCompileShaderIncludeARB_Exec + 364
13  com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x00007fff91a6ab45 CA::OGL::GLContext::create_shader(CA::OGL::ContextState const*, CA::OGL::GLShader const*, int) + 405
14  com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x00007fff91a6a8d8 CA::OGL::GLContext::get_shader(CA::OGL::ContextState const*) + 514
15  com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x00007fff91a6a00e CA::OGL::GLContext::update_shader() + 248
16  com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x00007fff91a69c19 CA::OGL::GLContext::update_state() + 43
17  com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x00007fff91a69b6b CA::OGL::GLContext::draw_elements(CA::OGL:rimitiveMode, unsigned int, unsigned short const*, CA::OGL::Vertex const*, unsigned int, unsigned int, CA::OGL::ClipPlane const*) + 325
18  com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x00007fff91a699f0 CA::OGL::Context::array_flush() + 62
19  com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x00007fff91a745da CA::OGL::Context::ClippedArray::next_rect(CA::Bounds&) + 280
20  com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x00007fff91af0f2a CA::OGL::fill_rectilinear_rect(CA::OGL::Context&, CA::OGL::RectState const&) + 860
21  com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x00007fff91a30601 CA::OGL::fill_rect(CA::OGL::Context&, CA::OGL::RectState const&) + 180
22  com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x00007fff91b209d5 CA::CG::FillRects::draw_shape(CA::CG::Renderer&) const + 469
23  com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x00007fff91b20bff CA::CG::FillRects::draw_shape_and_color(CA::CG::Renderer&) const + 399
24  com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x00007fff91b15f29 CA::CG:rawOp::render(CA::CG::Renderer&) const + 2879
25  com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x00007fff91b25df3 CA::CG::Queue::render_callback(void*) + 209
26  libdispatch.dylib             	0x00007fff882e90b6 _dispatch_client_callout + 8
27  libdispatch.dylib             	0x00007fff882ea47f _dispatch_queue_drain + 235
28  libdispatch.dylib             	0x00007fff882ea2f1 _dispatch_queue_invoke + 52
29  libdispatch.dylib             	0x00007fff882ea1c3 _dispatch_worker_thread2 + 249
30  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914f0cab _pthread_wqthread + 404
31  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914db171 start_wqthread + 13


----------



## Xian (18 Octobre 2012)

Désolé, c'est un peu long :

Thread 16:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x00007fff8d9736d6 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914f0eec _pthread_workq_return + 25
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914f0cb3 _pthread_wqthread + 412
3   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914db171 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 17:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x00007fff8d9736d6 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914f0eec _pthread_workq_return + 25
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914f0cb3 _pthread_wqthread + 412
3   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x00007fff914db171 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 15 crashed with X86 Thread State (64-bit):
 rax: 0x0000000000000000  rbx: 0x0000000000000006  rcx: 0x0000000154c540e8  rdx: 0x0000000000000000
 rdi: 0x0000000000009e03  rsi: 0x0000000000000006  rbp: 0x0000000154c54110  rsp: 0x0000000154c540e8
  r8: 0x00007fff773f7278   r9: 0x0000000154c53ca0  r10: 0x0000000030000000  r11: 0x0000000000000206
 r12: 0x0000000155d38490  r13: 0x00000001555fdc40  r14: 0x0000000154c57000  r15: 0x0000000000000020
 rip: 0x00007fff8d973212  rfl: 0x0000000000000206  cr2: 0x00007fff773f0fe8
Logical CPU: 0

Binary Images:
      0x10ecbe000 -        0x10ecbefff  com.apple.WebProcess (8536 - 8536.26.14) <04443BB6-662D-3053-B839-23AC888D5497> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/WebKit2.framework/WebProcess.app/Contents/MacOS/WebProcess
      0x10ecc2000 -        0x10ecc2fff  WebProcessShim.dylib (7536.26.14) <E5E6AD28-2DA2-34DC-9715-F7915243144F> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/WebKit2.framework/WebProcess.app/Contents/MacOS/WebProcessShim.dylib
      0x150418000 -        0x15042efff  com.apple.WebInspector (8536 - 8536.26.7) <695942A0-65F2-3E26-84D3-859D12938555> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/WebInspector.framework/Versions/A/WebInspector
      0x15288a000 -        0x1528a0ff7  com.apple.webcontentfilter.framework (3.1 - 5) <D76F41C5-DAEF-3298-BFF7-B63A92B32ACA> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/WebContentAnalysis.framework/WebContentAnalysis
      0x1551c0000 -        0x155377fff  GLEngine (8.6.1) <94C4C4C0-E96C-30B2-8CD7-DE8D82CA74F1> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Resources/GLEngine.bundle/GLEngine
      0x1554ae000 -        0x1555f0fff  libGLProgrammability.dylib (8.6.1) <FC866EA6-6263-3F51-BF7C-EA1A9A4162B4> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLProgrammability.dylib
      0x1559c2000 -        0x155c5afe7  com.apple.ATIRadeonX2000GLDriver (8.0.61 - 8.0.0) <1FB8519B-5AE7-39FE-964F-6FB2CED5A227> /System/Library/Extensions/ATIRadeonX2000GLDriver.bundle/Contents/MacOS/ATIRadeonX2000GLDriver
      0x155cae000 -        0x155cbcff7  libGPUSupport.dylib (8.6.1) <C8A361A5-8A82-375D-B50E-E520662F76B1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/GPUSupport.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGPUSupport.dylib
      0x155cc3000 -        0x155cf0fff  GLRendererFloat (8.6.1) <B598274C-3C23-3EBB-A7C5-13C131FAC651> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Resources/GLRendererFloat.bundle/GLRendererFloat
      0x155cf9000 -        0x155d02fe7  libcldcpuengine.dylib (2.1.19) <50800DA2-7233-32E5-9553-A02171B68399> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libcldcpuengine.dylib
      0x155d08000 -        0x155d0bff7  libCoreFSCache.dylib (24.4) <C375CAA0-F91F-3D9F-AF90-DB951BD86983> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCoreFSCache.dylib
   0x7fff6e8be000 -     0x7fff6e8f293f  dyld (210.2.3) <36CAA36E-72BC-3E48-96D9-B96A2DF77730> /usr/lib/dyld
   0x7fff85cfb000 -     0x7fff85df0fff  libiconv.2.dylib (34) <FEE8B996-EB44-37FA-B96E-D379664DEFE1> /usr/lib/libiconv.2.dylib
   0x7fff85df1000 -     0x7fff85e59fff  libvDSP.dylib (380.6) <CD4C5EEB-9E63-30C4-8103-7A5EAEA0BE60> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
   0x7fff85ea2000 -     0x7fff85ea4fff  com.apple.securityhi (4.0 - 55002) <26E6D477-EF61-351F-BA8C-67824AA231C6> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
   0x7fff85ea5000 -     0x7fff85f02ff7  com.apple.AE (645.3 - 645.3) <FF867ACA-8628-3E5A-8FA0-AF429B42C5D7> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
   0x7fff85f03000 -     0x7fff85fb4fff  com.apple.LaunchServices (539.7 - 539.7) <DA7C602E-5E01-31B8-925D-B45360CA089F> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
   0x7fff85fb5000 -     0x7fff8600aff7  libTIFF.dylib (845) <ADCB4683-69EB-318B-8BE7-5FDF38BCADAF> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
   0x7fff86015000 -     0x7fff8640cfff  libLAPACK.dylib (1073.4) <D632EC8B-2BA0-3853-800A-20DA00A1091C> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
   0x7fff8640d000 -     0x7fff8641eff7  libsasl2.2.dylib (166) <649CAE0E-8FFE-3C60-A849-BE6300E4B726> /usr/lib/libsasl2.2.dylib
   0x7fff8642c000 -     0x7fff86499ff7  com.apple.framework.IOKit (2.0 - 755.18.10) <142E19DD-1C8D-3D61-ABC8-83994A73279F> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
   0x7fff8649a000 -     0x7fff86574ff7  com.apple.backup.framework (1.4.1 - 1.4.1) <A3CFCA9E-717C-302D-821B-16FD35E6673F> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Backup.framework/Versions/A/Backup
   0x7fff86575000 -     0x7fff865b1fff  com.apple.GeoServices (1.0 - 1) <DB382348-EBFA-3AD5-888B-7F4640F41834> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/GeoServices.framework/Versions/A/GeoServices
   0x7fff865b2000 -     0x7fff865b3fff  libsystem_blocks.dylib (59) <D92DCBC3-541C-37BD-AADE-ACC75A0C59C8> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_blocks.dylib
   0x7fff865b4000 -     0x7fff86611fff  com.apple.audio.CoreAudio (4.1.0 - 4.1.0) <B3198BD6-EA1D-3E5E-ADD4-37D8E6B72678> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
   0x7fff86704000 -     0x7fff8670bfff  com.apple.NetFS (5.0 - 4.0) <82E24B9A-7742-3DA3-9E99-ED267D98C05E> /System/Library/Frameworks/NetFS.framework/Versions/A/NetFS
   0x7fff8671b000 -     0x7fff8679dfff  com.apple.Heimdal (3.0 - 2.0) <660A6C64-4912-32C8-A332-B64164032A2D> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Heimdal.framework/Versions/A/Heimdal
   0x7fff867a9000 -     0x7fff867e3fff  com.apple.GSS (3.0 - 2.0) <0BDF8090-5EF4-3759-94DE-8521D74188AA> /System/Library/Frameworks/GSS.framework/Versions/A/GSS
   0x7fff86943000 -     0x7fff86980fe7  libGLImage.dylib (8.6.1) <7F31DD61-3110-3541-A9BB-035CD1262E50> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
   0x7fff86981000 -     0x7fff8698cfff  com.apple.CommonAuth (3.0 - 2.0) <74A86DDD-57D0-3178-AB74-E1F31DBFFC39> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommonAuth.framework/Versions/A/CommonAuth
   0x7fff869da000 -     0x7fff86a04ff7  com.apple.CoreVideo (1.8 - 99.3) <C424838A-889C-39E5-8108-FD05C93D26A0> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
   0x7fff86da2000 -     0x7fff86dacfff  libcsfde.dylib (274.7) <77562CC6-3D42-34BF-BAAB-660140479D55> /usr/lib/libcsfde.dylib
   0x7fff86dad000 -     0x7fff86ecdfff  com.apple.desktopservices (1.7.2 - 1.7.2) <CDE8C2C2-C505-31B0-8C61-E40E4EA364A5> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
   0x7fff8701d000 -     0x7fff87fd6fff  com.apple.WebCore (8536 - 8536.26.14) <60029E1A-C1DB-3A1F-8528-4970058D8B3D> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/WebCore.framework/Versions/A/WebCore
   0x7fff87fd7000 -     0x7fff880e2fff  libFontParser.dylib (84.5) <617A7D30-C7BC-39FC-A1FE-59367B4A5719> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontParser.dylib
   0x7fff880f1000 -     0x7fff8813dff7  libauto.dylib (185.1) <73CDC482-16E3-3FC7-9BB4-FBA2DA44DBC2> /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
   0x7fff8813e000 -     0x7fff8814afff  com.apple.CrashReporterSupport (10.8.2 - 415) <55783BF9-125E-3F9C-A412-6A095ECD9353> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CrashReporterSupport.framework/Versions/A/CrashReporterSupport
   0x7fff8814b000 -     0x7fff8814cff7  libSystem.B.dylib (169.3) <9089D72D-E714-31E1-80C8-698A8E8B05AD> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
   0x7fff8814d000 -     0x7fff8815aff7  com.apple.NetAuth (4.0 - 4.0) <F5BC7D7D-AF28-3C83-A674-DADA48FF7810> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/NetAuth.framework/Versions/A/NetAuth
   0x7fff8815b000 -     0x7fff88161fff  libGFXShared.dylib (8.6.1) <CF55E720-1B9E-3E24-A1DA-7FA8B261CD8E> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGFXShared.dylib
   0x7fff881f2000 -     0x7fff8822dfff  com.apple.LDAPFramework (2.4.28 - 194.5) <0190B746-F684-3F43-B4D0-148EFE386CA4> /System/Library/Frameworks/LDAP.framework/Versions/A/LDAP
   0x7fff882e7000 -     0x7fff882fcff7  libdispatch.dylib (228.23) <D26996BF-FC57-39EB-8829-F63585561E09> /usr/lib/system/libdispatch.dylib
   0x7fff882fd000 -     0x7fff88301ff7  com.apple.TCC (1.0 - 1) <F2F3B753-FC73-3543-8BBE-859FDBB4D6A6> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TCC.framework/Versions/A/TCC
   0x7fff8836e000 -     0x7fff8837dff7  libxar.1.dylib (105) <370ED355-E516-311E-BAFD-D80633A84BE1> /usr/lib/libxar.1.dylib
   0x7fff8840c000 -     0x7fff8840cfff  libOpenScriptingUtil.dylib (148.2) <B8061D13-C1B2-38D5-A723-9A98D64E67AC> /usr/lib/libOpenScriptingUtil.dylib
   0x7fff8840d000 -     0x7fff88463ff7  com.apple.opencl (2.1.20 - 2.1.20) <AF142CA4-EA1D-31B0-A48F-AA2B75D4309E> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/OpenCL
   0x7fff88464000 -     0x7fff884affff  com.apple.framework.CoreWLAN (3.0.1 - 301.11) <8370178E-438C-375C-AA41-A8DEE60B8636> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreWLAN.framework/Versions/A/CoreWLAN
   0x7fff884b0000 -     0x7fff884b4fff  libCoreVMClient.dylib (24.4) <55F71158-ADEE-3863-92E9-4772DCEA8E31> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCoreVMClient.dylib
   0x7fff884b7000 -     0x7fff884b8fff  liblangid.dylib (116) <864C409D-D56B-383E-9B44-A435A47F2346> /usr/lib/liblangid.dylib
   0x7fff884b9000 -     0x7fff884b9fff  libkeymgr.dylib (25) <CC9E3394-BE16-397F-926B-E579B60EE429> /usr/lib/system/libkeymgr.dylib
   0x7fff884ba000 -     0x7fff884d7fff  com.apple.openscripting (1.3.6 - 148.2) <33B87CFB-CACC-3EBC-893D-38AECB94FB8A> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
   0x7fff884d8000 -     0x7fff884daff7  com.apple.print.framework.Print (8.0 - 258) <34666CC2-B86D-3313-B3B6-A9977AD593DA> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
   0x7fff884e7000 -     0x7fff884e9ff7  com.apple.EFILogin (2.0 - 2) <51A470D7-1F72-3369-AF0F-AD2340B42C12> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/EFILogin.framework/Versions/A/EFILogin
   0x7fff884ea000 -     0x7fff884fefff  com.apple.speech.synthesis.framework (4.1.12 - 4.1.12) <94EDF2AB-809C-3D15-BED5-7AD45B2A7C16> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
   0x7fff884ff000 -     0x7fff88503fff  libMatch.1.dylib (17) <E10E50F3-25F8-3B9B-AA11-923E40F5FFDD> /usr/lib/libMatch.1.dylib
   0x7fff887ab000 -     0x7fff887abfff  com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib (3.8 - vecLib 3.8) <B5A18EE8-DF81-38DD-ACAF-7076B2A26225> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
   0x7fff887ac000 -     0x7fff887b1fff  libcache.dylib (57) <65187C6E-3FBF-3EB8-A1AA-389445E2984D> /usr/lib/system/libcache.dylib
   0x7fff887b2000 -     0x7fff887c9fff  CFOpenDirectory (151.10) <10F41DA4-AD54-3F52-B898-588D9A117171> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFOpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/CFOpenDirectory
   0x7fff887ca000 -     0x7fff889b3fff  com.apple.CoreFoundation (6.8 - 744.12) <EF002794-DAEF-31C6-866C-E3E3AC387A9F> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
   0x7fff88a1c000 -     0x7fff88a5bff7  com.apple.QD (3.42 - 285) <8DF36FCA-C06B-30F4-A631-7BE2FF7E56D1> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
   0x7fff88a5c000 -     0x7fff88a69fff  libbz2.1.0.dylib (29) <CE9785E8-B535-3504-B392-82F0064D9AF2> /usr/lib/libbz2.1.0.dylib
   0x7fff88a70000 -     0x7fff88aa6fff  libsystem_info.dylib (406.17) <4FFCA242-7F04-365F-87A6-D4EFB89503C1> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_info.dylib
   0x7fff88aa7000 -     0x7fff88b03ff7  com.apple.Symbolication (1.3 - 93) <97F3B1D2-D81D-3F37-87B3-B9A686124CF5> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Symbolication.framework/Versions/A/Symbolication
   0x7fff88b15000 -     0x7fff88b17fff  com.apple.OAuth (18.1 - 18.1) <0DC79455-CF81-3873-87BD-6BD14D89A6F5> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/OAuth.framework/Versions/A/OAuth
   0x7fff88b18000 -     0x7fff88beaff7  com.apple.CoreText (260.0 - 275.16) <5BFC1D67-6A6F-38BC-9D90-9C712684EDAC> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
   0x7fff88c3c000 -     0x7fff88c4aff7  libkxld.dylib (2050.18.24) <7027CE49-007D-3553-8FFA-3E3B428B2316> /usr/lib/system/libkxld.dylib
   0x7fff88cdd000 -     0x7fff88d2cff7  libFontRegistry.dylib (100) <2E03D7DA-9B8F-31BB-8FB5-3D3B6272127F> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontRegistry.dylib
   0x7fff88d2d000 -     0x7fff88d70ff7  com.apple.bom (12.0 - 192) <0BF1F2D2-3648-36B7-BE4B-551A0173209B> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Bom.framework/Versions/A/Bom
   0x7fff88d71000 -     0x7fff88d91fff  libPng.dylib (845) <C3CDD2B4-3CB0-3F6D-8411-DAAF267E952B> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
   0x7fff88d93000 -     0x7fff88f2efef  com.apple.vImage (6.0 - 6.0) <FAE13169-295A-33A5-8E6B-7C2CC1407FA7> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
   0x7fff88f2f000 -     0x7fff890a3fff  com.apple.CFNetwork (596.2.3 - 596.2.3) <6A16C2BD-1035-30F9-AE96-D9E3BB54A976> /System/Library/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
   0x7fff890a4000 -     0x7fff890b7ff7  com.apple.LangAnalysis (1.7.0 - 1.7.0) <2F2694E9-A7BC-33C7-B4CF-8EC907DF0FEB> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
   0x7fff890b8000 -     0x7fff89352ff7  com.apple.JavaScriptCore (8536 - 8536.26.7) <ADAD1276-675A-3000-B746-560A2EB596A2> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaScriptCore.framework/Versions/A/JavaScriptCore
   0x7fff89406000 -     0x7fff8944efff  com.apple.framework.CoreWiFi (1.0 - 100.10) <0E863B4A-1094-3F8D-BEDE-D99537E9C588> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreWiFi.framework/Versions/A/CoreWiFi
   0x7fff898fa000 -     0x7fff8992cfff  com.apple.framework.Admin (12.0 - 12.0) <5D6978C8-0B1B-3D0E-A122-C0ABD0AA8488> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Admin.framework/Versions/A/Admin
   0x7fff8992d000 -     0x7fff89970fff  com.apple.RemoteViewServices (2.0 - 80.5) <F3A897C9-A277-3B56-8FB3-2BC2C10C33BF> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/RemoteViewServices.framework/Versions/A/RemoteViewServices


----------



## Xian (18 Octobre 2012)

Encore :

   0x7fff89971000 -     0x7fff89971fff  com.apple.Cocoa (6.7 - 19) <1F77945C-F37A-3171-B22E-F7AB0FCBB4D4> /System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
   0x7fff89974000 -     0x7fff899f3ff7  com.apple.securityfoundation (6.0 - 55115.4) <8676E0DF-295F-3690-BDAA-6C9C1D210B88> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityFoundation.framework/Versions/A/SecurityFoundation
   0x7fff899f4000 -     0x7fff89a3cfff  libcurl.4.dylib (69.2) <EBDBF42D-E4A6-3D05-A76B-2817D79D59E2> /usr/lib/libcurl.4.dylib
   0x7fff89b16000 -     0x7fff89b3dff7  com.apple.speech.LatentSemanticMappingFramework (2.9.3 - 2.9.3) <CDB23C93-853B-3F18-985C-6D32D4704F26> /System/Library/Frameworks/LatentSemanticMapping.framework/Versions/A/LatentSemanticMapping
   0x7fff89b3e000 -     0x7fff89b6cfff  com.apple.CoreServicesInternal (154.2 - 154.2) <3E6196E6-F3B4-316F-9E1F-13B6B9694C7E> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreServicesInternal.framework/Versions/A/CoreServicesInternal
   0x7fff89b6d000 -     0x7fff89b71fff  com.apple.IOSurface (86.0.3 - 86.0.3) <C121DE83-ED12-3DC1-BDB3-4FCB29AB0571> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOSurface.framework/Versions/A/IOSurface
   0x7fff89b72000 -     0x7fff89b73ff7  libsystem_sandbox.dylib (220) <3C3B03CF-C525-3CB3-8557-62E91B93AC95> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_sandbox.dylib
   0x7fff89b74000 -     0x7fff8a7a1ff7  com.apple.AppKit (6.8 - 1187.34) <1FF64844-EB62-3F96-AED7-6525B7CCEC23> /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
   0x7fff8a7a2000 -     0x7fff8a7a7fff  OpenDirectory (151.10) <CF44120B-9B01-32DD-852E-C9C0E1243FC0> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/OpenDirectory
   0x7fff8a7a8000 -     0x7fff8a7d4ff7  libRIP.A.dylib (324.6) <5A7EB5C2-BA60-36D7-BF41-9853F37837AA> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
   0x7fff8a7d5000 -     0x7fff8a7d7fff  libCVMSPluginSupport.dylib (8.6.1) <7EFDA31E-E463-3897-A8DC-7FD266EB713E> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCVMSPluginSupport.dylib
   0x7fff8a826000 -     0x7fff8a9acfff  libBLAS.dylib (1073.4) <C102C0F6-8CB6-3B49-BA6B-2EB61F0B2784> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
   0x7fff8aa18000 -     0x7fff8aaa5ff7  com.apple.SearchKit (1.4.0 - 1.4.0) <C7F43889-F8BF-3CB9-AD66-11AEFCBCEDE7> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
   0x7fff8aaa6000 -     0x7fff8b436c67  com.apple.CoreGraphics (1.600.0 - 324.6) <DCC70C6E-AB6D-3457-A823-7569CB29B107> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
   0x7fff8b483000 -     0x7fff8b4baff7  libssl.0.9.8.dylib (47) <923945E6-C489-3406-903B-A362410753F8> /usr/lib/libssl.0.9.8.dylib
   0x7fff8bc00000 -     0x7fff8bc9afff  com.apple.CoreSymbolication (3.0 - 87) <3D9CBE8D-F047-3DFA-B067-F9589E2AF8BA> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreSymbolication.framework/Versions/A/CoreSymbolication
   0x7fff8bc9b000 -     0x7fff8bf3ffff  com.apple.CoreImage (8.2.2 - 1.0.1) <930B0B23-DD84-3B0C-B5A9-C09B7068A6F0> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreImage.framework/Versions/A/CoreImage
   0x7fff8bf8c000 -     0x7fff8bf92ff7  libunwind.dylib (35.1) <21703D36-2DAB-3D8B-8442-EAAB23C060D3> /usr/lib/system/libunwind.dylib
   0x7fff8bf93000 -     0x7fff8c031ff7  com.apple.ink.framework (10.8.2 - 150) <84B9825C-3822-375F-BE58-A753444FBDE2> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
   0x7fff8c033000 -     0x7fff8c034ff7  libdnsinfo.dylib (453.18) <E7595861-ECF9-336E-9901-BED2620FAA80> /usr/lib/system/libdnsinfo.dylib
   0x7fff8c035000 -     0x7fff8c056fff  com.apple.Ubiquity (1.2 - 243.10) <F97D3A33-2C8B-3CFF-AF75-A74866D42853> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Ubiquity.framework/Versions/A/Ubiquity
   0x7fff8c1f3000 -     0x7fff8c25bff7  libc++.1.dylib (65.1) <20E31B90-19B9-3C2A-A9EB-474E08F9FE05> /usr/lib/libc++.1.dylib
   0x7fff8c25c000 -     0x7fff8c28dff7  com.apple.DictionaryServices (1.2 - 184.4) <054F2D6F-9CFF-3EF1-9778-25C551B616C1> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
   0x7fff8c28e000 -     0x7fff8c29afff  libCSync.A.dylib (324.6) <2033247A-CABC-3E20-8498-7367A8F44A08> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
   0x7fff8c29b000 -     0x7fff8c2b1fff  com.apple.Accounts (211.2 - 211.2) <F62749B0-AEA6-3673-8FD7-550E21622893> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accounts.framework/Versions/A/Accounts
   0x7fff8c2bb000 -     0x7fff8c617fff  com.apple.Foundation (6.8 - 945.11) <A5D41956-A354-3ACC-9355-BE200072223B> /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
   0x7fff8c618000 -     0x7fff8c66efff  com.apple.HIServices (1.20 - 417) <A1129272-FEC8-350B-BA26-5A97F23C413D> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
   0x7fff8c66f000 -     0x7fff8c6c0ff7  com.apple.SystemConfiguration (1.12.2 - 1.12.2) <E095637C-457F-3D8F-AE32-A032F9D5A46C> /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
   0x7fff8c6dd000 -     0x7fff8c6f4fff  com.apple.GenerationalStorage (1.1 - 132.2) <3F5C87BD-D866-3732-8CB9-D23ED9784D6E> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/GenerationalStorage.framework/Versions/A/GenerationalStorage



   0x7fff8c6f5000 -     0x7fff8c707ff7  libz.1.dylib (43) <2A1551E8-A272-3DE5-B692-955974FE1416> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
   0x7fff8c708000 -     0x7fff8c708fff  com.apple.Accelerate (1.8 - Accelerate 1.8) <6AD48543-0864-3D40-80CE-01F184F24B45> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
   0x7fff8c709000 -     0x7fff8c7afff7  com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices (557.4 - 557.4) <841878A8-6F3E-300D-8F01-444B3CC1F41D> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
   0x7fff8c7b0000 -     0x7fff8c84afff  libvMisc.dylib (380.6) <714336EA-1C0E-3735-B31C-19DFDAAF6221> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
   0x7fff8c84b000 -     0x7fff8c84efff  com.apple.help (1.3.2 - 42) <343904FE-3022-3573-97D6-5FE17F8643BA> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
   0x7fff8c84f000 -     0x7fff8c84ffff  com.apple.ApplicationServices (45 - 45) <A3ABF20B-ED3A-32B5-830E-B37831A45A80> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
   0x7fff8c850000 -     0x7fff8c894fff  libcups.2.dylib (327) <9B3F3321-D2BC-3195-BF20-4008FC52A390> /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
   0x7fff8ccaf000 -     0x7fff8ccb8fff  com.apple.CommerceCore (1.0 - 26) <997CD214-BC78-3C61-A1B8-813EA1CB9997> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommerceKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommerceCore.framework/Versions/A/CommerceCore
   0x7fff8ccb9000 -     0x7fff8cdd2ff7  com.apple.ImageIO.framework (3.2.0 - 845) <553B9828-A7D9-3AE4-A214-1C33417545FD> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
   0x7fff8cddb000 -     0x7fff8cddbfff  com.apple.Carbon (154 - 155) <1B2846B1-384E-3D1C-8999-201215723349> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
   0x7fff8cddc000 -     0x7fff8cde6ff7  com.apple.xpcobjects (103 - 103) <9496FA67-F53E-37B8-845A-462B924AA5BE> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/XPCObjects.framework/Versions/A/XPCObjects
   0x7fff8ce33000 -     0x7fff8ce37fff  libpam.2.dylib (20) <C8F45864-5B58-3237-87E1-2C258A1D73B8> /usr/lib/libpam.2.dylib
   0x7fff8ce38000 -     0x7fff8ce39fff  libquit.dylib (130) <DC77F406-C5D4-301B-A96D-9A3DCA263756> /usr/lib/libquit.dylib
   0x7fff8ce3a000 -     0x7fff8ce62fff  libJPEG.dylib (845) <A32618D7-FB91-3EE2-A105-5407B2F3F8D8> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
   0x7fff8cea9000 -     0x7fff8cf29ff7  com.apple.ApplicationServices.ATS (332 - 341.1) <BD83B039-AB25-3E3E-9975-A67DAE66988B> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
   0x7fff8cff9000 -     0x7fff8d062fff  libstdc++.6.dylib (56) <EAA2B53E-EADE-39CF-A0EF-FB9D4940672A> /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
   0x7fff8d063000 -     0x7fff8d298ff7  com.apple.CoreData (106.1 - 407.7) <24E0A6B4-9ECA-3D12-B26A-72B9DCF09768> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
   0x7fff8d2e2000 -     0x7fff8d363fff  com.apple.Metadata (10.7.0 - 707.3) <A45D75C1-B311-39F0-AF4A-63FCCC098C1D> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
   0x7fff8d364000 -     0x7fff8d367fff  libutil.dylib (30) <EF3340B2-9A53-3D5E-B9B4-BDB5EEECC178> /usr/lib/libutil.dylib
   0x7fff8d368000 -     0x7fff8d85dfff  com.apple.Safari.framework (8536 - 8536.26.14) <8A1EDE49-1974-3CA6-9B1A-54A1C5B2FF24> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Safari.framework/Versions/A/Safari
   0x7fff8d85e000 -     0x7fff8d960fff  libJP2.dylib (845) <405CAF25-0AA5-3C6B-A4A6-94471A1EDD2F> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJP2.dylib
   0x7fff8d961000 -     0x7fff8d97cff7  libsystem_kernel.dylib (2050.18.24) <C0535565-35D1-31A7-A744-63D9F10F12A4> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_kernel.dylib
   0x7fff8d97d000 -     0x7fff8d9b5fff  libtidy.A.dylib (15.10) <9009156B-84F5-3781-BFCB-B409B538CD18> /usr/lib/libtidy.A.dylib
   0x7fff8d9b6000 -     0x7fff8d9c1fff  libsystem_notify.dylib (98.5) <C49275CC-835A-3207-AFBA-8C01374927B6> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_notify.dylib
   0x7fff8d9c2000 -     0x7fff8dac4fff  libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib (47) <74F165AD-4572-3B26-B0E2-A97477FE59D0> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib
   0x7fff8dac5000 -     0x7fff8dad3ff7  libsystem_network.dylib (77.10) <0D99F24E-56FE-380F-B81B-4A4C630EE587> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_network.dylib
   0x7fff8dad4000 -     0x7fff8daf6ff7  libxpc.dylib (140.41) <FAC04D8B-680E-325F-8F0C-DD69859D0E01> /usr/lib/system/libxpc.dylib
   0x7fff8daf7000 -     0x7fff8db25ff7  libsystem_m.dylib (3022.6) <B434BE5C-25AB-3EBD-BAA7-5304B34E3441> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_m.dylib
   0x7fff8db26000 -     0x7fff8db2afff  libGIF.dylib (845) <2690CE83-E934-3EF8-A30A-996EDADCE3E4> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
   0x7fff8db2b000 -     0x7fff8db2dfff  com.apple.TrustEvaluationAgent (2.0 - 23) <A97D348B-32BF-3E52-8DF2-59BFAD21E1A3> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TrustEvaluationAgent.framework/Versions/A/TrustEvaluationAgent
   0x7fff8db2e000 -     0x7fff8df4bfff  FaceCoreLight (2.4.1) <A34C9575-C4C1-31B1-809B-7751070B4E8B> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FaceCoreLight.framework/Versions/A/FaceCoreLight
   0x7fff8df4c000 -     0x7fff8e263ff7  com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore (1037.3 - 1037.3) <DF7CABCA-F2CB-345B-8EFF-F0F4E937B7FF> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
   0x7fff8e264000 -     0x7fff8e273ff7  com.apple.opengl (1.8.6 - 1.8.6) <720CC06C-0D01-37AE-BB3D-D7F0242B262A> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
   0x7fff8e274000 -     0x7fff8e38c92f  libobjc.A.dylib (532.2) <90D31928-F48D-3E37-874F-220A51FD9E37> /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
   0x7fff8e399000 -     0x7fff8e399ffd  com.apple.audio.units.AudioUnit (1.8 - 1.8) <29E2C990-3617-3FA2-BDD7-DB7DF493E443> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
   0x7fff8e39a000 -     0x7fff8e3bbff7  libCRFSuite.dylib (33) <736ABE58-8DED-3289-A042-C25AF7AE5B23> /usr/lib/libCRFSuite.dylib
   0x7fff8e3bc000 -     0x7fff8e3c2fff  com.apple.DiskArbitration (2.5.1 - 2.5.1) <F7DAF7CC-5893-3F06-9168-3B0192B66D15> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
   0x7fff8e543000 -     0x7fff8e56afff  com.apple.framework.familycontrols (4.1 - 410) <AE49B2AB-7D2B-3D52-8E21-60EBEA1A38E6> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FamilyControls.framework/Versions/A/FamilyControls


----------



## Xian (18 Octobre 2012)

Et la fin. C'est peut-être là que c'est intéressant, je ne sais pas :

   0x7fff8e587000 -     0x7fff8e589fff  libquarantine.dylib (52) <4BE2E642-A14F-340A-B482-5BD2AEFD9C24> /usr/lib/system/libquarantine.dylib
   0x7fff8ee47000 -     0x7fff8ef1aff7  com.apple.DiscRecording (7.0 - 7000.2.4) <E5F3F320-1049-32D8-8189-916EF5C40A1A> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiscRecording.framework/Versions/A/DiscRecording
   0x7fff8ef23000 -     0x7fff8ef24ff7  libremovefile.dylib (23.1) <DBBFAF35-AC78-3856-92F6-6E4FD9DF14A2> /usr/lib/system/libremovefile.dylib
   0x7fff8ef25000 -     0x7fff8ef5bfff  com.apple.DebugSymbols (98 - 98) <14E788B1-4EB2-3FD7-934B-849534DFC198> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DebugSymbols.framework/Versions/A/DebugSymbols
   0x7fff8f1a4000 -     0x7fff8f261ff7  com.apple.ColorSync (4.8.0 - 4.8.0) <6CE333AE-EDDB-3768-9598-9DB38041DC55> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
   0x7fff8f262000 -     0x7fff8f264ff7  libunc.dylib (25) <92805328-CD36-34FF-9436-571AB0485072> /usr/lib/system/libunc.dylib
   0x7fff8f265000 -     0x7fff8f268fff  libRadiance.dylib (845) <E8956A35-494E-3014-8B86-362D32576116> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
   0x7fff8f269000 -     0x7fff8f269fff  com.apple.CoreServices (57 - 57) <9DD44CB0-C644-35C3-8F57-0B41B3EC147D> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
   0x7fff8fb24000 -     0x7fff8fb7bff7  com.apple.ScalableUserInterface (1.0 - 1) <F1D43DFB-1796-361B-AD4B-39F1EED3BE19> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ScalableUserInterface.framework/Versions/A/ScalableUserInterface
   0x7fff8fb88000 -     0x7fff8fb88fff  com.apple.vecLib (3.8 - vecLib 3.8) <794317C7-4E38-338A-A874-5E18001C8503> /System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
   0x7fff8fc61000 -     0x7fff8fcb0ff7  libcorecrypto.dylib (106.2) <CE0C29A3-C420-339B-ADAA-52F4683233CC> /usr/lib/system/libcorecrypto.dylib
   0x7fff8fe63000 -     0x7fff900e6fff  com.apple.RawCamera.bundle (4.00 - 658) <6786E9E0-3197-30A3-A0F4-22A6064B3EF2> /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
   0x7fff90524000 -     0x7fff906aefff  com.apple.WebKit (8536 - 8536.26.14) <7C4D5DE6-7153-3E54-8D4F-BB2E9AE74878> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/WebKit
   0x7fff906af000 -     0x7fff906bcfff  com.apple.AppleFSCompression (49 - 1.0) <5508344A-2A7E-3122-9562-6F363910A80E> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleFSCompression.framework/Versions/A/AppleFSCompression
   0x7fff906bd000 -     0x7fff906dcff7  libresolv.9.dylib (51) <0882DC2D-A892-31FF-AD8C-0BB518C48B23> /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
   0x7fff906dd000 -     0x7fff90739fff  com.apple.corelocation (1.0 - 1239.39) <88EFC8F1-0A91-3EB6-A1F6-76294541D85D> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreLocation.framework/Versions/A/CoreLocation
   0x7fff908a8000 -     0x7fff908c7ff7  com.apple.ChunkingLibrary (2.0 - 133.2) <D2A746DE-002A-3C6C-961E-BE94E71DB835> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ChunkingLibrary.framework/Versions/A/ChunkingLibrary
   0x7fff908cd000 -     0x7fff908d0ff7  com.apple.LoginUICore (2.0 - 2.0) <965559B0-1F0E-3767-A16B-F91AABFA5275> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/LoginUIKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LoginUICore.framework/Versions/A/LoginUICore
   0x7fff908d1000 -     0x7fff9093efff  com.apple.datadetectorscore (4.0 - 269.1) <B69645EB-C4BF-3D52-A49B-CB1A1A88512F> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DataDetectorsCore.framework/Versions/A/DataDetectorsCore
   0x7fff90986000 -     0x7fff90991ff7  com.apple.bsd.ServiceManagement (2.0 - 2.0) <C12962D5-85FB-349E-AA56-64F4F487F219> /System/Library/Frameworks/ServiceManagement.framework/Versions/A/ServiceManagement
   0x7fff90992000 -     0x7fff90998fff  libmacho.dylib (829) <BF332AD9-E89F-387E-92A4-6E1AB74BD4D9> /usr/lib/system/libmacho.dylib
   0x7fff90999000 -     0x7fff90c69fff  com.apple.security (7.0 - 55179.1) <639641EF-8156-3190-890C-1053658E044A> /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
   0x7fff90c6a000 -     0x7fff90c78fff  libcommonCrypto.dylib (60026) <2D6537F5-1B5E-305C-A1CF-D1FA80CA3939> /usr/lib/system/libcommonCrypto.dylib
   0x7fff90c79000 -     0x7fff90ca2fff  libsandbox.1.dylib (220) <16C57341-F53E-3B9E-9DD7-247108522DD4> /usr/lib/libsandbox.1.dylib
   0x7fff90ca3000 -     0x7fff90cafff7  com.apple.DirectoryService.Framework (10.8 - 151.10) <DA05EF06-8EBD-3759-B5D3-E6FC86C5D850> /System/Library/Frameworks/DirectoryService.framework/Versions/A/DirectoryService
   0x7fff90cb0000 -     0x7fff90dadff7  libxml2.2.dylib (22.3) <47B09CB2-C636-3024-8B55-6040F7829B4C> /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
   0x7fff90dae000 -     0x7fff90dc4fff  com.apple.MultitouchSupport.framework (235.28 - 235.28) <BD78B16E-9B5A-3E07-93B4-13AD1A538CAC> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MultitouchSupport.framework/Versions/A/MultitouchSupport
   0x7fff90dc5000 -     0x7fff90decff7  com.apple.PerformanceAnalysis (1.16 - 16) <E4888388-F41B-313E-9CBB-5807D077BDA9> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PerformanceAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/PerformanceAnalysis
   0x7fff90edf000 -     0x7fff90ee0fff  libDiagnosticMessagesClient.dylib (8) <8548E0DC-0D2F-30B6-B045-FE8A038E76D8> /usr/lib/libDiagnosticMessagesClient.dylib
   0x7fff90ee1000 -     0x7fff90f0cfff  com.apple.framework.Apple80211 (8.0.1 - 801.17) <05786C8E-8C6F-31AF-80B5-9C98175757B4> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Apple80211.framework/Versions/A/Apple80211
   0x7fff90f0d000 -     0x7fff90ffefff  com.apple.DiskImagesFramework (10.8 - 344) <B1B477F6-316D-32BD-8FCB-107F88649F69> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DiskImages.framework/Versions/A/DiskImages
   0x7fff9108a000 -     0x7fff91111ff7  libCoreStorage.dylib (274.7) <8E13133C-1198-3555-9518-2BCC09C66C97> /usr/lib/libCoreStorage.dylib
   0x7fff911b2000 -     0x7fff91399ff7  com.apple.WebKit2 (8536 - 8536.26.14) <123EF992-E854-32DB-8E6B-3D5BBE2F7E87> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/WebKit2.framework/Versions/A/WebKit2
   0x7fff913f7000 -     0x7fff91401fff  com.apple.speech.recognition.framework (4.1.5 - 4.1.5) <D803919C-3102-3515-A178-61E9C86C46A1> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
   0x7fff91473000 -     0x7fff914b3fff  com.apple.MediaKit (13 - 659) <0C56D7FF-0430-3199-9952-CF8577519449> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MediaKit.framework/Versions/A/MediaKit
   0x7fff914b4000 -     0x7fff914d9ff7  libc++abi.dylib (24.4) <E7BD9363-1D25-3551-A68A-2E2FF6ABECD7> /usr/lib/libc++abi.dylib
   0x7fff914da000 -     0x7fff915a6fe7  libsystem_c.dylib (825.25) <8CBCF9B9-EBB7-365E-A3FF-2F3850763C6B> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_c.dylib
   0x7fff915a7000 -     0x7fff915acfff  libcompiler_rt.dylib (30) <08F8731D-5961-39F1-AD00-4590321D24A9> /usr/lib/system/libcompiler_rt.dylib
   0x7fff915ad000 -     0x7fff915bbfff  com.apple.Librarian (1.1 - 1) <1635162F-239A-341E-83C7-710C55E254AF> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Librarian.framework/Versions/A/Librarian
   0x7fff915bc000 -     0x7fff916b9fff  libsqlite3.dylib (138.1) <ADE9CB98-D77D-300C-A32A-556B7440769F> /usr/lib/libsqlite3.dylib
   0x7fff916ba000 -     0x7fff916eefff  com.apple.securityinterface (6.0 - 55024.4) <614C9B8E-2056-3A41-9A01-DAF74C97CC43> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityInterface.framework/Versions/A/SecurityInterface
   0x7fff91701000 -     0x7fff91702fff  libodfde.dylib (18) <015DD2A0-D59A-3547-909D-7C028A65C312> /usr/lib/libodfde.dylib
   0x7fff919c7000 -     0x7fff919cefff  libcopyfile.dylib (89) <876573D0-E907-3566-A108-577EAD1B6182> /usr/lib/system/libcopyfile.dylib
   0x7fff919cf000 -     0x7fff91a19ff7  libGLU.dylib (8.6.1) <DF45C1E3-3884-3991-B84F-F39B482E8BF8> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
   0x7fff91a1e000 -     0x7fff91a22ff7  com.apple.CommonPanels (1.2.5 - 94) <AAC003DE-2D6E-38B7-B66B-1F3DA91E7245> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
   0x7fff91a23000 -     0x7fff91bd1fff  com.apple.QuartzCore (1.8 - 304.0) <897FAA5D-FF13-33FE-878B-B164D684F019> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
   0x7fff91c7a000 -     0x7fff91cd4fff  com.apple.print.framework.PrintCore (8.1 - 387.1) <1FA17B75-33E6-35BD-9198-35F92E37B248> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
   0x7fff91cd5000 -     0x7fff91cddfff  liblaunch.dylib (442.26.2) <2F71CAF8-6524-329E-AC56-C506658B4C0C> /usr/lib/system/liblaunch.dylib
   0x7fff91d08000 -     0x7fff91f08fff  libicucore.A.dylib (491.11.1) <CC318A27-878A-38CE-9292-1B98353FA9C7> /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
   0x7fff91f09000 -     0x7fff91f11ff7  libsystem_dnssd.dylib (379.32.1) <62AA0B84-188A-348B-8F9E-3E2DB08DB93C> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_dnssd.dylib
   0x7fff91f12000 -     0x7fff91f26fff  libGL.dylib (8.6.1) <2E00615F-97F5-34EB-BE07-75A24F3C18D7> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
   0x7fff91f27000 -     0x7fff92078fff  com.apple.audio.toolbox.AudioToolbox (1.8 - 1.8) <833DA682-A3C1-39E7-AEC3-9EDC734DE2A9> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
   0x7fff92079000 -     0x7fff9208cff7  libbsm.0.dylib (32) <F497D3CE-40D9-3551-84B4-3D5E39600737> /usr/lib/libbsm.0.dylib
   0x7fff92090000 -     0x7fff923c0ff7  com.apple.HIToolbox (2.0 - 625) <317F75F7-4B0F-35F5-89A7-F20BA60AC944> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
   0x7fff923c1000 -     0x7fff923ecfff  libxslt.1.dylib (11.3) <441776B8-9130-3893-956F-39C85FFA644F> /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
   0x7fff923ed000 -     0x7fff923f8ff7  com.apple.ProtocolBuffer (2 - 104) <3270C172-1437-3080-9E53-3E2DCA9AE2EC> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ProtocolBuffer.framework/Versions/A/ProtocolBuffer
   0x7fff923f9000 -     0x7fff923fcff7  libdyld.dylib (210.2.3) <F59367C9-C110-382B-A695-9035A6DD387E> /usr/lib/system/libdyld.dylib
   0x7fff923fd000 -     0x7fff9241fff7  com.apple.Kerberos (2.0 - 1) <C49B8820-34ED-39D7-A407-A3E854153556> /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
   0x7fff92b39000 -     0x7fff92b4efff  com.apple.ImageCapture (8.0 - 8.0) <17A45CE6-7DA3-36A5-B7EF-72BC136981AE> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
   0x7fff92b4f000 -     0x7fff92c14ff7  com.apple.coreui (2.0 - 181.1) <83D2C92D-6842-3C9D-9289-39D5B4554C3A> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI

External Modification Summary:
 Calls made by other processes targeting this process:
   task_for_pid: 2
   thread_create: 0
   thread_set_state: 0
 Calls made by this process:
   task_for_pid: 0
   thread_create: 0
   thread_set_state: 0
 Calls made by all processes on this machine:
   task_for_pid: 1143
   thread_create: 1
   thread_set_state: 0

VM Region Summary:
ReadOnly portion of Libraries: Total=186.7M resident=100.4M(54%) swapped_out_or_unallocated=86.3M(46%)
Writable regions: Total=1.2G written=12.6M(1%) resident=58.5M(5%) swapped_out=0K(0%) unallocated=1.1G(95%)

REGION TYPE                        VIRTUAL
===========                        =======
CG image                              260K
CG shared images                       96K
CoreAnimation                        26.7M
CoreServices                         1920K
IOKit                                9116K
JS JIT generated code               128.0M
JS JIT generated code (reserved)    896.0M        reserved VM address space (unallocated)
JS VM register file                  4096K
JS garbage collector                 1704K
MALLOC                               98.2M
MALLOC guard page                      48K
Memory tag=242                         12K
Memory tag=251                         36K
OpenGL GLSL                            48K
OpenGL GLSL (reserved)                128K        reserved VM address space (unallocated)
SQLite page cache                     288K
STACK GUARD                          56.1M
Stack                                16.2M
VM_ALLOCATE                          16.3M
__DATA                               14.8M
__IMAGE                               528K
__LINKEDIT                           53.8M
__TEXT                              132.9M
__UNICODE                             544K
mapped file                          28.5M
shared memory                         308K
===========                        =======
TOTAL                                 1.5G
TOTAL, minus reserved VM space      590.0M

Model: iMac11,1, BootROM IM111.0034.B02, 4 processors, Intel Core i7, 2.8 GHz, 12 GB, SMC 1.54f36
Graphics: ATI Radeon HD 4850, ATI Radeon HD 4850, PCIe, 512 MB
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 4 GB, DDR3, 1067 MHz, 0x029E, 0x434D5341344758334D314131303636433720
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 4 GB, DDR3, 1067 MHz, 0x029E, 0x434D5341344758334D314131303636433720
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM1, 2 GB, DDR3, 1067 MHz, 0x80CE, 0x4D34373142353637334548312D4346382020
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM1, 2 GB, DDR3, 1067 MHz, 0x80CE, 0x4D34373142353637334548312D4346382020
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x168C, 0x8F), Atheros 9280: 4.0.70.23-P2P
Bluetooth: Version 4.0.9f33 10885, 2 service, 18 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Wi-Fi, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: WDC WD1001FALS-40U9B0, 1 TB
Serial ATA Device: OPTIARC DVD RW AD-5680H
USB Device: hub_device, 0x0424  (SMSC), 0x2514, 0xfd100000 / 2
USB Device: LaCie Device, 0x059f  (LaCie), 0x102a, 0xfd140000 / 5
USB Device: IR Receiver, apple_vendor_id, 0x8242, 0xfd120000 / 4
USB Device: Built-in iSight, apple_vendor_id, 0x8502, 0xfd110000 / 3
USB Device: hub_device, 0x0424  (SMSC), 0x2514, 0xfa100000 / 2
USB Device: LaCie Device, 0x059f  (LaCie), 0x102a, 0xfa130000 / 7
USB Device: Keyboard Hub, apple_vendor_id, 0x1006, 0xfa140000 / 5
USB Device: Apple Keyboard, apple_vendor_id, 0x0221, 0xfa142000 / 9
USB Device: Internal Memory Card Reader, apple_vendor_id, 0x8403, 0xfa120000 / 4
USB Device: BRCM2046 Hub, 0x0a5c  (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4500, 0xfa110000 / 3
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, apple_vendor_id, 0x8215, 0xfa111000 / 6
FireWire Device: JMB35x LUN0, JMicron, 800mbit_speed

la dernière ligne, c'est le boitier Icy box.

je vais envoyer un rapport de crash système. Désolé d'être si encombrant avec mes messages


----------



## Xian (18 Octobre 2012)

Voici le panic report. C'est beaucoup plus court. J'aurais du me limiter à ça. Désolé :


Interval Since Last Panic Report:  -10127 sec
Panics Since Last Report:          1
Anonymous UUID:                    69DC23A5-02XXXXXXXXX0E-7CB65ED9AF33

Thu Oct 11 07:17:38 2012
panic(cpu 0 caller 0xffffff8006243d8e): "a freed zone element has been modified in zone: cluster_write"@/SourceCache/xnu/xnu-2050.18.24/osfmk/kern/zalloc.c:219
Backtrace (CPU 0), Frame : Return Address
0xffffff8166b6b680 : 0xffffff800621d626 
0xffffff8166b6b6f0 : 0xffffff8006243d8e 
0xffffff8166b6b730 : 0xffffff80062435d2 
0xffffff8166b6b810 : 0xffffff80062e80cf 
0xffffff8166b6b840 : 0xffffff80062e4cd7 
0xffffff8166b6b9d0 : 0xffffff80062e3291 
0xffffff8166b6bc30 : 0xffffff80062e2ff5 
0xffffff8166b6bc60 : 0xffffff80064fb26d 
0xffffff8166b6bd70 : 0xffffff8006311da2 
0xffffff8166b6bdd0 : 0xffffff8006308179 
0xffffff8166b6be40 : 0xffffff80065770e9 
0xffffff8166b6bef0 : 0xffffff80065772e4 
0xffffff8166b6bf50 : 0xffffff80065e182a 
0xffffff8166b6bfb0 : 0xffffff80062ced33 

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: backupd

Mac OS version:
12C60

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 12.2.0: Sat Aug 25 00:48:52 PDT 2012; root:xnu-2050.18.24~1/RELEASE_X86_64
Kernel UUID: 69A5853FXXXXXXXXXXX47-478FD0247333
Kernel slide:     0x0000000006000000
Kernel text base: 0xffffff8006200000
System model name: iMac11,1 (Mac-F2268DAE)

System uptime in nanoseconds: 16682595862904
last loaded kext at 1198317725573: com.apple.filesystems.smbfs	1.8 (addr 0xffffff7f88241000, size 229376)
last unloaded kext at 318719978631: com.apple.filesystems.msdosfs	1.8 (addr 0xffffff7f88233000, size 57344)
loaded kexts:
com.apple.filesystems.smbfs	1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleBluetoothMultitouch	75.15
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager	4.0.9f33
com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC	1.60
com.apple.filesystems.autofs	3.0
com.apple.driver.AGPM	100.12.69
com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor	1.9.5d0
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyHIDDriver	122
com.apple.driver.AppleHDA	2.3.1f2
com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient	3.5.10
com.apple.kext.AMDFramebuffer	8.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUserEthernet	1.0.0d1
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyDriver	2.3.1f2
com.apple.ATIRadeonX2000	8.0.0
com.apple.iokit.BroadcomBluetoothHCIControllerUSBTransport	4.0.9f33
com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X	7.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC	1.6.0
com.apple.driver.ApplePolicyControl	3.2.11
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklight	170.2.3
com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl	1.0.33
com.apple.driver.ACPI_SMC_PlatformPlugin	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.Oxford_Semi	3.1.0
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless	1.0.0d1
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib	1.0.0d1
com.apple.BootCache	34
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCardReader	3.1.0
com.apple.driver.AppleIRController	320.15
com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient	3.5.1
com.apple.driver.XsanFilter	404
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage	2.2.2
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub	5.2.5
com.apple.driver.AppleFWOHCI	4.9.6
com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort	2.4.1
com.apple.iokit.AppleBCM5701Ethernet	3.2.5b3
com.apple.driver.AirPort.Atheros40	600.70.23
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBEHCI	5.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM	1.6.1
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons	1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleRTC	1.5
com.apple.driver.AppleHPET	1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS	1.9
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC	1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC	1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient	196.0.0
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall	4.0.39
com.apple.security.quarantine	2
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement	196.0.0
com.apple.driver.IOBluetoothHIDDriver	4.0.9f33
com.apple.driver.AppleMultitouchDriver	235.28
com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily	10.0.6
com.apple.kext.triggers	1.0
com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib	2.3.1f2
com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily	1.8.9fc10
com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib	1.6
com.apple.iokit.IOSurface	86.0.3
com.apple.iokit.AppleBluetoothHCIControllerUSBTransport	4.0.9f33
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily	4.0.9f33
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireIP	2.2.5
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController	2.3.1f2
com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily	2.3.1f2
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusPCI	1.0.10d0
com.apple.driver.AppleGraphicsControl	3.2.11
com.apple.kext.AMD4800Controller	8.0.0
com.apple.kext.AMDSupport	8.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklightExpert	1.0.4
com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport	2.3.5
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController	1.0.10d0
com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily	2.3.5
com.apple.driver.AppleSMC	3.1.4d2
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginLegacy	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily	5.2.0d16
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHIDKeyboard	165.5
com.apple.driver.AppleHIDKeyboard	165.5
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireSerialBusProtocolTransport	2.1.1
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireSBP2	4.2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice	3.5.1
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass	3.5.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver	5.2.5
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub	5.2.5
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite	5.2.5
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice	3.5.1
com.apple.iokit.IOBDStorageFamily	1.7
com.apple.iokit.IODVDStorageFamily	1.7.1
com.apple.iokit.IOCDStorageFamily	1.7.1
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCISerialATAPI	2.5.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily	3.5.1
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireFamily	4.5.5
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient	5.2.5
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily	2.2.1
com.apple.iokit.IOEthernetAVBController	1.0.2b1
com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family	500.15
com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily	3.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily	5.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime	1.6.1
com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily	1.8.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily	1.1
com.apple.security.sandbox	220
com.apple.kext.AppleMatch	1.0.0d1
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet	7
com.apple.driver.DiskImages	344
com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily	1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleKeyStore	28.21
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform	1.6
com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily	2.7.2
com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily	1.4
com.apple.kec.corecrypto	1.0
Model: iMac11,1, BootROM IM111.0034.B02, 4 processors, Intel Core i7, 2.8 GHz, 12 GB, SMC 1.54f36
Graphics: ATI Radeon HD 4850, ATI Radeon HD 4850, PCIe, 512 MB
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 4 GB, DDR3, 1067 MHz, 0x029E, 0x434D5341344758334D314131303636433720
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 4 GB, DDR3, 1067 MHz, 0x029E, 0x434D5341344758334D314131303636433720
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM1, 2 GB, DDR3, 1067 MHz, 0x80CE, 0x4D34373142353637334548312D4346382020
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM1, 2 GB, DDR3, 1067 MHz, 0x80CE, 0x4D34373142353637334548312D4346382020
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x168C, 0x8F), Atheros 9280: 4.0.70.23-P2P
Bluetooth: Version 4.0.9f33 10885, 2 service, 18 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Wi-Fi, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: WDC WD1001FALS-40U9B0, 1 TB
Serial ATA Device: OPTIARC DVD RW AD-5680H
USB Device: hub_device, 0x0424  (SMSC), 0x2514, 0xfa100000 / 2
USB Device: Keyboard Hub, apple_vendor_id, 0x1006, 0xfa140000 / 5
USB Device: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse, 0x046d  (Logitech Inc.), 0xc03d, 0xfa143000 / 10
USB Device: Apple Keyboard, apple_vendor_id, 0x0221, 0xfa142000 / 9
USB Device: Internal Memory Card Reader, apple_vendor_id, 0x8403, 0xfa120000 / 4
USB Device: BRCM2046 Hub, 0x0a5c  (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4500, 0xfa110000 / 3
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, apple_vendor_id, 0x8215, 0xfa111000 / 6
USB Device: hub_device, 0x0424  (SMSC), 0x2514, 0xfd100000 / 2
USB Device: LaCie Device, 0x059f  (LaCie), 0x102a, 0xfd130000 / 5
USB Device: IR Receiver, apple_vendor_id, 0x8242, 0xfd120000 / 4
USB Device: Built-in iSight, apple_vendor_id, 0x8502, 0xfd110000 / 3
FireWire Device: JMB35x LUN0, JMicron, 800mbit_speed


----------



## Xian (26 Octobre 2012)

Suite et j'espère fin de mes déboires :

A force de chercher : est-ce le boitier ? est-ce le SSD ? Est-ce un autre disque dur, interne ou externe ? J'ai fini par faire un test des barrettes de mémoire. Il y en a une qui est défectueuse. Je l'ai enlevée et tout semble fonctionner à nouveau normalement (je vais la faire échanger sous garantie -). 

C'est quand même un hasard incroyable, la concomitance entre l'installation du système sur un disque externe et la barrette qui se met à déconner !


----------



## doczlu (19 Juin 2017)

Je découvre qu'un disque SSD Crucial utilisé en externe (USB ou Firewire) se dégrade très vite.
Maintenant je comprends mieux pourquoi mon disque SSD plantait fréquemment. Et là il vient de rendre définitivement l'âme...
Et moi qui pensait que c'était mon vieux Macbook qui n'était pas compatible avec les dernières version d'OS X...
Confirmation du problème en contactant Crucial qui me confirme que leurs disques SSD sont prévus pour être utilisés en SATA interne.
D'où ma question : existe t'il des marques qui permettent d'utiliser leur SSD sans problème dans un boitier externe ?


----------



## Locke (19 Juin 2017)

@doczlu
Tu ne vas pas faire tous les messages en recopiant la même réponse ! Ca ne va pas le faire très longtemps, surtout que tu remontes un message de 2012 !!!


----------

